# ARC Equine Unit



## KosmicArab (12 October 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone have any feedback on the ARC Equine unit and whether it works?  I'm specifically looking for any info on whether it's helps with hind suspensory ligament injuries. Any feedback good or bad gratefully received.


----------



## chippenham (12 October 2012)

It worked wonders on my horse with a tendon injury. It helps with any ligament and tendon injury so it should help yours too. Highly recommended. My horse got back to competing at op level evening with the help of the ARC equine unit. Good luck


----------



## Francis Whittington (12 October 2012)

I have had great results with sir Percival and others if you would like more information feel Free to contact me directly. Francis


----------



## FVT23 (12 October 2012)

You will not regret getting one! My vet said that my pony would have to be retired due to a recurring injury/condition (digital synovitis) (sp). After using Arc Equine she is currently sound an competing again at BD. Good Luck!


----------



## christine48 (13 October 2012)

It's done wonders for my knee, I'd had pain in it for 3 months. After using the arc equine for 2 weeks the pain has gone.


----------



## KosmicArab (13 October 2012)

Thank you so much for coming back with your comments.  You have given me hope.  

Francis - I would like to take you up on your offer and I assume I can email you via your email address?  I emailed ARC yesterday and was very pleased to receive a very quick response from Ian.


----------



## kerilli (13 October 2012)

It is an excellent piece of kit, definitely gives hope and results where there were none. I saw eventer Anthony Clark out competing again (and looking totally pain free) so soon after his bad pelvic injury that I absolutely couldn't believe my eyes, and he used the Arc Equine a lot on himself.
I know lots of riders use it on their horses in the daytime and themselves at night... I'm one of them!


----------



## mtj (13 October 2012)

I've had a look at the website, and most reference seems to be to soft tissue injuries.

Does anyone know of any successes with articular ringbone?

Thanks


----------



## kerilli (13 October 2012)

mtj said:



			I've had a look at the website, and most reference seems to be to soft tissue injuries.

Does anyone know of any successes with articular ringbone?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

No, but Anthony's injury was bone (fractures to pelvis, I believe), not soft tissue, if that helps at all. Ring Ian, he has loads of case studies to hand... more needed on website I think!


----------



## idthirkell (13 October 2012)

If I can clarify, any reference within the website to " soft tissue" should in fact be "all tissue".
This technology is equally as effective on bone, tendons, ligaments, nerve tissue, wounds,etc.
With specific reference to bone, please see the website testimonial by Max / Maggie Routledge. 
The technology has been used spectacularly well by Jonty Evans, Jonathan Chapman, Anthony Clarke ( all pelvic injuries ), Stuart Adamson ( shoulder reconstruction ), Tom Crisp ( broken and dislocated ankle ), Emily Baldwin ( fractured collar bone ), Georgie Strang ( 2 fractured wrists ) and others. 
Exactly the same results ( all tissue ) are experienced in horses
Ian


----------



## ccopestake (13 October 2012)

We have had amazing results on a tendon injury to the extent that whereas vets were talking about a year off we are coming back into proper work after 3 months. Additionally, have used on bruised foot with great results. We have also noticed that he also grew an amazing amount of foot! I would definitely recommend, also Ian gives great support. Good luck!


----------



## Pebble101 (13 October 2012)

Can anyone tell me how it attaches to say a leg?

I tried a Microdoctor (they weren't doing a Microvet at the time) and couldn't get the damn things to stay on my horse's fetlock area and gave up.


----------



## christine48 (13 October 2012)

It straps around the leg. They are just trialling the rugs and are going to post them on to us.


----------



## KosmicArab (14 October 2012)

Following on from my original post - I emailed Francis as he suggested for his experiences..........20 minutes later he phoned me!  I'd like to thank Francis for taking the time and trouble to call me and chat through his experiences - it was very much appreciated.

Separately I'd made contact with Ian and explained what had happened with our horse and the added worry any injury on the hind suspensory is now excluded on insurance, so we'd be funding treatment ourselves (and we don't have much spare cash if any!).  Ian has been extremely helpful and supportive - resulting in an ARC unit being despatched to us on Monday.

My daughter has her own Eventing FB page and web page which she uses to update friends and supporters on the trials and tribulations of eventing (and there's lots of them!!!) and I know she'll now be using those to put regular updates on how things are progressing with the treatment.

The minute any hind suspensory injury/strain is mentioned it's all doom and gloom - for the first time in a week we're starting to feel a bit more positive about things.


----------



## ihatework (14 October 2012)

Is it something that would help human lower back issues too? Easier to justify if I can share it doth the horses!!


----------



## kerilli (14 October 2012)

ihatework said:



			Is it something that would help human lower back issues too? Easier to justify if I can share it doth the horses!!
		
Click to expand...

It promotes healing on a cellular level, sort of micro-currents that help the cells realise they have to heal, or something. (I am not scientifically minded, can you tell?!) Have a chat with Ian and see what he says. I use it (I have a crumbling and fusing disc in my lower back) and I think it helps, I feel better in the morning when I have used it - I'm fully aware of the placebo effect, btw, and I'll take that too if necessary!


----------



## Goldenstar (14 October 2012)

Anyone used one for bone pain ( human ) I am being driven mad with bone pain from my reconstructed tibia might it help settle it .


----------



## kerilli (14 October 2012)

Goldenstar, see my post above. Worth giving Ian a call and asking, I think. My back pain is definitely not a muscular pain, it feels very different, a sort of dull but very deep pain that just won't stop. Does that make sense? What does your 'bone pain' feel like?


----------



## quizzie (14 October 2012)

Do you know if you have to use the conduction gel they mention....I have a horse who seems to react to things like that?!


----------



## Goldenstar (14 October 2012)

kerilli said:



			Goldenstar, see my post above. Worth giving Ian a call and asking, I think. My back pain is definitely not a muscular pain, it feels very different, a sort of dull but very deep pain that just won't stop. Does that make sense? What does your 'bone pain' feel like?
		
Click to expand...

Hot hydersenestive to the touch caused it is thought by the nerves going a bit nutty .


----------



## Goldenstar (14 October 2012)

Sorry posted too soon yes I will ring on Monday I think .
It's really getting me down at the moment.


----------



## kerilli (14 October 2012)

quizzie said:



			Do you know if you have to use the conduction gel they mention....I have a horse who seems to react to things like that?!
		
Click to expand...

Francis' groom said you can just use a bit of spit when the rubber connector pads are new, and then they go a bit tackier and you don't need to use anything really. I use Forever Living's Aloe Vera hair gel (never had anything react to that), or spit! Sir Percival's legs are VERY sensitive (to boots etc) and they've been able to use the connectors on him, obviously.

Goldenstar, they've had very very good results with 'phantom pains' of amputees (which is all nerve etc) so I would think so. My cousin's an amputee and has an Arc Equine, I will check with him and see how he's getting on, the pain was driving him crackers, even heavy dose morphine wasn't touching it.


----------



## kezimac (14 October 2012)

is microvet the same thing?? as they seem cheaper


----------



## JuliaFSH (14 October 2012)

kezimac said:



			is microvet the same thing?? as they seem cheaper
		
Click to expand...

No it's not.  I believe the frequencies used are not the same and the frequencies are absolutely crucial.

I've used it on a very seriously injured foal. The photos are on my Facebook page (Julia Hodkin). She was 2 weeks old and had a 7 inch gash that was 3 inches deep and gaping open 3 inches on her quarters. I've never seen a wound like it. I used the Arcequine religiously coupled with 10 days of Norodine, and topical application of Botanica wash and cream, and the wound had completely healed in less than 4 weeks. Never seen anything work that miraculously. I've used the Botanica on it's own before and it worked well, but coupled with the Arcequine the results were noticeably faster and the quality of healing was even better.

I spoke with Jeanette Brakewell who rides for me and now she's using it both on the horses and herself! We also spoke to our racing trainer and he's now using it on his horses. I think it's an amazing piece of technology at a price almost anyone can afford given it can be used on yourself as well as your horses. To get the results though, as with any course of treatment, or prevention routine, you MUST stick to the treatment plan to the letter. Don't expect it to work brilliantly if you're only using it in a hit and miss way.


----------



## KosmicArab (14 October 2012)

It is so good to hear all these positive comments.  Our ARC should be arriving on Tuesday.  I am very hopeful. Thank you to everyone who took the time to respond to my original post.


----------



## Pebble101 (15 October 2012)

kerilli said:



			It is an excellent piece of kit, definitely gives hope and results where there were none. I saw eventer Anthony Clark out competing again (and looking totally pain free) so soon after his bad pelvic injury that I absolutely couldn't believe my eyes, and he used the Arc Equine a lot on himself.
I know lots of riders use it on their horses in the daytime and themselves at night... I'm one of them![/QU

Sorry to be a pain but I thought you had said in a previous post that Anthony Clark had used a Microvet (can't seem to find it at the moment) - do you know which he used?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## kerilli (15 October 2012)

No, he definitely used the ARC Equine. I don't know anyone who's used a Microvet, sorry.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (15 October 2012)

Does sound a fantastic bit of kit never thought it might be good for me as well as the horses, may need to start seriously saving!


----------



## crabbymare (16 October 2012)

has anyone used the long back pad with this? it says about it on the site but its not mentioned in the shop area or included as part of the kit


----------



## kerilli (16 October 2012)

the long back pad came with my kit but Ian told me to use the leg pads, i think they'd had a few problems with the connectors on the back pad, i guess because there can be a lot of movement between them all as the horse moves.


----------



## crabbymare (16 October 2012)

Thanks  that may be why its not mentioned I am thinking about going halves with a friend so will contact them to see if it can also work on ligaments inside the hoof and if so they may well get another sale


----------



## idthirkell (16 October 2012)

To be totally transparent, I made a mistake in the design of the Long Back Pad, in that I anticipated ( wrongly ) good adhesion between the carbon/rubber electrodes within the pad, and the conductive/adhesive gel on the horse. As soon as the deficiency was recognised I withdrew all Long Back Pads, and went back to the drawing board. The principle of the LBP has now been incorporated within a rug, the carbon rubber electrodes have been replaced by bespoke sticky electrodes which attach by way of press studs, and I have had a scientist develop my own conductive gel, and conductive / adhesive gel. The ingredients of both comply with all equine and veterinary regulations and requirements, and are totally water soluble. Rugs have been trialed for the last 4 weeks by Francis Whittington, and we have arranged to meet later this week for me to get his ( and Sharon's !) feedback, and constructive criticism. As soon as the final decisions have been made, and rugs manufactured, they will be included within " the package". All previous purchasers will be forwarded a rug, free of any charge.
This technology works systemically, at cellular level, throughout the body, including for any problem within the hoof


----------



## crabbymare (16 October 2012)

Well you could not get any more transparent than that  Many thanks for the honesty and clarification I will pass the info on and will hopefully get an order in soon.


----------



## machannah (18 October 2012)

Mine arrived this week, i'm on day 2 of use


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 October 2012)

If you put the leg wraps on the back legs would it work in the hocks?


----------



## kezimac (18 October 2012)

would this work on the back for kissing spines?? - to help muscle spasm?


----------



## kerilli (18 October 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			If you put the leg wraps on the back legs would it work in the hocks?
		
Click to expand...

it doesn't matter where you put it, it treats the whole body as a system so it doesn't need to be put near the problem area.

kezimac, I don't know, I'd ask Ian.


----------



## idthirkell (18 October 2012)

Hi Kezimac. This technology is very effective at "enabling" total relaxation, both physically ( including muscle spasms ) and psychologically ( anxiety, behavioural problems ). The unit has been successfully used a number of times on horses with kissing spine. Ian


----------



## christine48 (18 October 2012)

I had sciatica and knee pain since May. Physio & chiropractor didn't help. Had been on co- codamol & volte roll since May. Since using the ARC unit for the last 3 weeks both the knee pain & sciatica have gone.


----------



## KosmicArab (18 October 2012)

Ours arrived yesterday and we watched the instruction DVD which I thought was very clear and easy to follow. I also phoned Ian who was great and gave more advice and guidance, and tonight we've put it on our horse for her first treatment.


----------



## HappyHooves (18 October 2012)

May I ask those using this for human use if they can use it whilst lying in bed? And does it have to be used on a regular basis?  Arthritic spine for me alas, and constant pain and muscle spasm; so use at night could mean a pain-free start to the day maybe; miraculous!! now, where's my Christams list?......


----------



## christine48 (18 October 2012)

HappyHooves said:



			May I ask those using this for human use if they can use it whilst lying in bed? And does it have to be used on a regular basis?  Arthritic spine for me alas, and constant pain and muscle spasm; so use at night could mean a pain-free start to the day maybe; miraculous!! now, where's my Christams list?......
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I sleep with it on.


----------



## KosmicArab (18 October 2012)

I would assume you can. I know we're using it on our horse but when I realised it should be on for 6 hours I panicked that none of use would be able to stand around at our yard for that long, but when I mentioned this concern to Ian he suggested putting it on at night and leaving as the unit will automatically turn itself off once the programme is finished - I'm sure it would be the same on a human - if in doubt I'd contact Ian.


----------



## kerilli (18 October 2012)

yes, it turns itself off automatically. i put it on myself at night and the horses in the daytime, though!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (18 October 2012)

Sounds brilliant, what happens if they roll on it? Could you put it on in the field or is the stable safest! (I need to start saving, and selling lots of my product to get some bonus)!!!


----------



## machannah (19 October 2012)

I left mine on my horse by accident last night, and by accident i mean i'd rather take it off him at night because he's a hooligan and is often seen hooning around his box and he loves to roll and i was thinking he'd manage to unattach himself and/or break it!

Found him this morning with his bandages in place and the unit was fine. I've got mine on a hind leg below the hock, use normal padding for a stable bandage and have the unit in its leather case between my overlap area of gamgee so its got protection on both sides and then bandage over the top. It had slipped slightly underneath and the wire had come out, however he had it on all evening and my guess is that he dislodged it rolling or whilst getting up and down in the stable overnight. I've only had it on 3 days and its very much trial and error i think to get the optimum set up on your horse and keeping it attached, having said that im really hoping its working its magic on my boy!


----------



## KosmicArab (19 October 2012)

Last night was our first night of treatment  with the top strap above the suspensory - we put some black tape round the top strap (just for extra security) and bandaged over the rest.

Daughter went to check his morning and although the top strap had slipped slightly, the rest of the unit was still in place and protected by the bandage.  I think we'll just tighten the top strap slightly (not too tight as Ian stressed).  Our horse is on 6 hour programme at the moment and I think we're going to keep doing it overnight - at least she's quiet and then we can check and remove first thing in the morning.


----------



## Bubbles (19 October 2012)

Sorely tempted by one of these, pls keep the updates coming, be great to hear how you get on


----------



## philamena (19 October 2012)

Me too, so really interested to hear how everyone gets on.


----------



## Pebble101 (19 October 2012)

Would it be any use on a dog with arthritic hips do you think.  Do the horses/dogs need to be clipped?


----------



## pebblemania (19 October 2012)

OK I really don't care that the product designer is on here- please don't pull this thread! 

Ian,

Can you tell me how your product would be used on this.







I am very very interested in purchasing! Just a general outline of how I would use it. PM me if you prefer.


----------



## christine48 (19 October 2012)

I'm sure it would. Julia on here used it on a foal with a bad injury.


----------



## idthirkell (20 October 2012)

Arthritic joints, and associated pain, respond very well to this technology, no matter what the animal.
In order to create an electrical circuit there must be a connection between the electrodes and the skin of an animal. This is achieved by using conductive gel ( supplied ), rubbed well into the hair,and through to the skin.
Provided that the hair is not too long clipping is not necessary,
Ian


----------



## idthirkell (20 October 2012)

Hi Pebblemania. Wounds, whether traumatic or post operative, respond very rapidly, and very well to this stimulation.Full closure is achieved in a fraction of the normal time, with an absence, or very minimal scar tissue, and no white hair.
The apparent existing scars above the wound will also substantially disappear.
Ian


----------



## kerilli (20 October 2012)

Pebble101 said:



			Would it be any use on a dog with arthritic hips do you think.  Do the horses/dogs need to be clipped?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Francis W told me they use it on their (very old) boxer dog and have seen an improvement.
I think that as long as the coat isn't really really dense it's fine, if it is then just clip v small patches maybe?


----------



## Pebble101 (20 October 2012)

kerilli said:



			Yes, Francis W told me they use it on their (very old) boxer dog and have seen an improvement.
I think that as long as the coat isn't really really dense it's fine, if it is then just clip v small patches maybe?
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for the replies.

It's my parents' dog - she's a Weimeraner so should be OK  Just need to persuade them to fork out the cash now.


----------



## kerilli (20 October 2012)

Pebble101, if they aren't already, tell them to put her on Vetvits too, the little FlexiJoints tablets, they are a thing of wonder, my oldest JRT has 2 a day (stations herself by the cupboard morning and evening to remind me, thinks they're treats!) and she's a different dog since starting on them. Can't recommend highly enough.


----------



## kerilli (22 October 2012)

just a further bit of interesting info: I spoke to my cousin yesterday, he's an above-knee amputee and has the most horrific 'phantom pains' in the missing limb. He lives on morphine and a concoction of painkillers for other injuries (spine, head) but says the phantom pains are the WORST to endure by far. A couple of months ago he had a 13 hour jag of them, they would not stop. Local 'pain clinic' didn't come up with anything that helped either...
He tried an ArcEquine after Ian had mentioned to me that he'd had success with 'phantom pains' in amputees. My cousin, obviously, was willing to try anything that might help...
Yesterday he reported that it definitely improved things considerably, lessened the pain. He had to stop using it as his skin reacted to the gel (supplied with ArcEquine but intended for horses I guess?!?!) and blistered (not a problem I've had, or my horses have had, fwiw), so I've said he should use another gel (Aloe Vera gel, or KY Jelly, or even spit) instead, so he's going to start using it again.
Very very good sign that it had a significant effect though...


----------



## millitiger (22 October 2012)

Does anyone use this for preventative reasons or just to keep horses well and fit or is it only if your horse has issues?


----------



## kerilli (22 October 2012)

i use it on Daisy as a preventative, just to keep her as right as she can be really, to heal any microtears in tendons after strenuous work, hopefully, that sort of thing.


----------



## quizzie (22 October 2012)

kerilli said:



			i use it on Daisy as a preventative, just to keep her as right as she can be really, to heal any microtears in tendons after strenuous work, hopefully, that sort of thing.
		
Click to expand...

How often & what programs do you use it on for a maintainance/prevention programme?


----------



## KosmicArab (28 October 2012)

Probably best to speak to Ian and get his recommendation.  We've had a slight blip in our delivery unit and programme unit don't appear to be speaking to each other so have stopped working - first time Ian's had experience of this happening, so we're just waiting for the replacement units to arrive. Horse's initial reaction to the first few days of treatment is that she's extremely chilled out


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (29 October 2012)

Where do I find Ian's contact number as I may be being dim but I can't find it on the website?


----------



## kerilli (29 October 2012)

i think the office number is on the website and that usually gets to him pretty quickly unless he's in a meeting. or, pm me and i'll give you the one i have.


----------



## idthirkell (29 October 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			Where do I find Ian's contact number as I may be being dim but I can't find it on the website?
		
Click to expand...

Please feel free to email me at ian.thirkell@arcequine.com


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (22 November 2012)

How is everyone getting on? So far Im really pleased with mine 3 weeks into treatment and I can really see a difference in her behavioural signs of pain and she is really chilled which is really unlike her! If it stops blowing a gale im going to attempt a hack tomorrow pm, which will tell me how she feels!!


----------



## Dottie (23 November 2012)

Bump, as I'm interested too


----------



## lottie1 (23 November 2012)

I have been using mine for about two weeks consistently.  Last Saturday I swapped it from one front leg to the other for a change and within a few hours that leg blew up and the horse went totally crippled.  But this is a story of good news not bad!  Basically after five days of hot tubbing, poulticing and continuing to put on the Arc an abscess has blown out of the coronet band and heel in five different places. So an excellent result albeit a little concerning at the start!  I am waiting for the back pad/rug as I have a horse with a damaged pelvic area/sacrum and will use it on her.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (23 November 2012)

Well I got on my mare today and took her for a solo hack havent done it since before I got the Arc as she started rearing, and today she was foot perfect, so a very happy customer long may it last. Its going on my mum next week as she suffers with knee arthritis and neuropathic pain, so we will see how that goes!


----------



## idthirkell (24 November 2012)

Hi Lottie. Really pleased to read of your results, and many thanks for posting.
Many things are "happening" regarding development of the Back Strap / Rug, but in it's absence, for your horse with the sacro ileac problem, use a leg back, on a rear leg, and use 4  x  1 plus 4  x  2. Ian


----------



## KosmicArab (26 November 2012)

Having started the original thread, it's really great to see it's continued on for 7 pages and all been so positive.

We are now on week 4 of the programme and have been very impressed with Ian's total dedication to helping us with any problems/queries we've had, and his commitment to helping us get our daughter's event horse back to fitness.  We don't have unlimited funds (insurance cover has now run out) - the mere mention of "tweaking" a hind suspensory seems to send the vetinary world into doom and gloom (suggestions like becoming a brood mare!) -so upsetting when the horse is question is not only your daughter's one event horse but a treasured and much loved part of the family.

Having looked at all the information about the ARC and having spoken to Francis Whittington and also quite a few phone calls with Ian (who is always enthusiastic and supportive), we are more than hopeful of a positive outcome.

If anyone's interested, my daughter is going to do regular updates on her blog (ellieluffmaneventing.moonfruit.com).  In the meatime it would be great to keep this thread going with more updates/feedback..........and also as a way for those of us using it to keep in touch.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (4 December 2012)

I have read these posts with great interest. My 7 yr old has osteo arthritis in his neck and somewhat in sacrolilliac area. He has had steroid injections 10 days ago and we are doing 30 min walking in hand. I was thinking of getting an equilibrium pad for him but this seems a better, but more expensive bet. Has anyone's insurance paid for one.... 

Please keep updating as Kosmic Arab says.


----------



## blue2262 (5 December 2012)

Does it help Arthritus?


----------



## coffeeandabagel (5 December 2012)

This is what I asked Ian about osteo arthritis (OA) and Ian's reply yesterday. 

hi
My 7 yr old ISH eventer has been diagnosed with OA in his neck loins and slightly in his hocks. Has your system been used successfully on OA and how does it work for back / neck areas?

thanks

Chris



Hi Chris


The technology works very well for OA.


It works systemically, at cellular level, so no matter where you introduce the current to the body, it will always "migrate" to wherever it's required


Ian

I would like data from some propoer controlled studies but not sure if its out there.


----------



## Fizz06 (5 December 2012)

I've emailed them via their contact form and hoping they will get back to me. Have one on box rest having done a ligament so am hoping it will work for that, amongst other niggles in the rest of my bunch!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (5 December 2012)

From what I gather data isn't there yet it costs a lot of money to produce with accurate enough results to stand up to peer review. I've used it on my mare with hock arthritis and I'm very pleased you can really see the change in behaviour


----------



## coffeeandabagel (5 December 2012)

I sold my horsebox at the weekend - maybe I can use some of the (pitifully low) proceeds to get one!

The horse gets it hair cut better than mine, has more winter coats than me, and after going to Rossdales is getting better medical treatment than me - why not continue in that vein!

I havent heard any negative comments apart from cost.


----------



## idthirkell (5 December 2012)

coffeeandabagel said:



			This is what I asked Ian about osteo arthritis (OA) and Ian's reply yesterday. 

hi
My 7 yr old ISH eventer has been diagnosed with OA in his neck loins and slightly in his hocks. Has your system been used successfully on OA and how does it work for back / neck areas?

thanks

Chris



Hi Chris


The technology works very well for OA.


It works systemically, at cellular level, so no matter where you introduce the current to the body, it will always "migrate" to wherever it's required


Ian

I would like data from some propoer controlled studies but not sure if its out there.
		
Click to expand...

There is no data ( that I can find) relating to the result of clinical trials. My comments are made solely on my experiences and observations of the last 10 years anecdotal use, on both horses and humans. Ian


----------



## coffeeandabagel (5 December 2012)

Ian if there is anyone you know in my area using one who I could talk to could you, with their permission, give me their details so I could have a chat with them?


----------



## idthirkell (7 December 2012)

coffeeandabagel said:



			Ian if there is anyone you know in my area using one who I could talk to could you, with their permission, give me their details so I could have a chat with them?
		
Click to expand...

Please contact me on ian.thirkell@arcequine.com


----------



## wench (20 December 2012)

Just ordered mine... so lets see how it goes on my horse.

Looking forward to trialling it on myself first (maybe it wont get to the horse!!!)


----------



## Bubbles (20 December 2012)

Wench don't joke, I bought one for my horse recovering from a kissing spine op but gave it to my mother first to try. Of course it's really helped her and I can't take it off her!!!


----------



## coffeeandabagel (20 December 2012)

Wench - what are you going to be treating with it - for horse that is?


----------



## wench (20 December 2012)

Horse has assorted problems. Slight KS, bad muscle tension around withers, sore along back and neck. Also helping it will heal up an old scar and crack in the hoof. 

Don't know if you saw my previous post on shockwave/acupuncture - this is for the same horse. I thought about the cost of all of the products, and although the arc is not overly cheap, if it works, it's going to come in significantly cheaper than the shockwave/acupuncture.

If it doesn't work... I guess I wont loose too much money selling it second-hand (as there doesn't seem to be any available second-hand!

As for me, I am an old crock!


----------



## Diddleydoo (20 December 2012)

I bought one, it arrived last Friday and has been attached to my knee every day.  The horse doesn't know it is here yet.


----------



## wench (20 December 2012)

DD - how long did the delivery take? (I'm guessing I wont get mine before xmas, but hoping by first week in Jan!)


----------



## Diddleydoo (20 December 2012)

I ordered mine on Monday 10/12 and it arrived on Friday 14th.  

It's a difficult time of the year for mail order stuff unfortunately :-(


----------



## wench (20 December 2012)

Yes I am aware it will take a while to come through... just hoping theres time to process it tomorow/Monday, and then later on next week, so I can give it a whirl before strapping it to the horse!!!


----------



## Diddleydoo (20 December 2012)

Yes, I'm sure there should be time to process and have it on it's way to you before Christmas.  I'll keep my fingers crossed.

I was impatient for mine to arrive and was really disappointed when I first strapped it on.  You can't feel anything, no heat, no tingles, nothing .  

I left it on overnight and when I got up the following morning my knee felt really good.  Not fixed, but better than it has in a while.  My first thought was placebo but I've stuck with it this week and does seem to be improving.

Time will tell.


----------



## wench (20 December 2012)

Glad you cant feel anything. 

I've used a TENS machine before, and they are horrid!


----------



## Diddleydoo (20 December 2012)

The only uncomfortable thing about it is that unsurprisingly it doesn't fit round the human leg very well 

The fact that my thigh is fatter than her cannon bone means I've had to be somewhat creative with bandages


----------



## wench (20 December 2012)

I've got plenty of bandages sat in the bottom of a drawer - they will not be wasted now!


----------



## floradora09 (20 December 2012)

Is this similar to shockwave therapy in it's way of stimulating cells? Obviously shockwave is more powerful but do they work on the same basis? My boy has just been dianosed with bilateral PSD (scans look good tho) and has started shockwave therapy and yesterday had PRP, I wonder if this might complement the veterinary work.


----------



## christine48 (20 December 2012)

Diddleydoo said:



			The only uncomfortable thing about it is that unsurprisingly it doesn't fit round the human leg very well 

The fact that my thigh is fatter than her cannon bone means I've had to be somewhat creative with bandages 

Click to expand...

I put mine just above my ankle, or on my arm. The only thing I found was I had a reaction to whatever the material is covering the electrodes. Made my skin itch.


----------



## idthirkell (20 December 2012)

christine48 said:



			I put mine just above my ankle, or on my arm. The only thing I found was I had a reaction to whatever the material is covering the electrodes. Made my skin itch.
		
Click to expand...

Please bear in mind that this particular system was designed and intended specifically for horses, and the leg of the average horse is smaller than the leg of the average human. To accommodate "the larger leg", 2 elasticated velcro extension straps are supplied with each unit.
Human specific delivery systems are currently being developed. These will utilise the same "software" as those within ArcEquine. The "hardware", and means of delivery, etc, will be significantly different
Micro current devices use currents measured in millionths of an amp, and as such are sub-sensory ( you cannot feel them). The currents within ArcEquine are 1000 times smaller than those in a TENS machine, and are intended to address the underlying causes of the pain ( or other condition), not to mask it.
Micro-current technology is unique, and works on totally different principles to those within TENS, shockwave, etc. 
If there are any quesations about the technology, it's applications, the staus of any orders, etc, I can be contacted on ian.thirkell@arcequine


----------



## christine48 (20 December 2012)

idthirkell said:



			Please bear in mind that this particular system was designed and intended specifically for horses, and the leg of the average horse is smaller than the leg of the average human. To accommodate "the larger leg", 2 elasticated velcro extension straps are supplied with each unit.
Human specific delivery systems are currently being developed. These will utilise the same "software" as those within ArcEquine. The "hardware", and means of delivery, etc, will be significantly different
Micro current devices use currents measured in millionths of an amp, and as such are sub-sensory ( you cannot feel them). The currents within ArcEquine are 1000 times smaller than those in a TENS machine, and are intended to address the underlying causes of the pain ( or other condition), not to mask it.
Micro-current technology is unique, and works on totally different principles to those within TENS, shockwave, etc. 
If there are any quesations about the technology, it's applications, the staus of any orders, etc, I can be contacted on ian.thirkell@arcequine
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't complaining, it certainly seems to have helpedmy sciatica!!


----------



## wench (20 December 2012)

Cant wait to get mine


----------



## KosmicArab (21 December 2012)

Update - on week 7 of the programme now.

Our mare has always been "cold backed" ever since we've had her.  We've had her back checked various times and been told there's nothing wrong she's just "cold backed" so my daughter had always been careful when first getting on  her.

Usually if Velvet's not ridden for a week she can tend to go off from the mounting block either broncking or moving very fast shall we say.  Week 7 is the first week where you can do the managed walking under staddle- so knowing she'd not had a saddle on her back for 6 weeks my daughter prepared for the worst and gave Velvet a very small amount of Sedalin.  As well as that my husband and I decided to walk along side her just in case.  Well Ellie got on Velvet........no broncking, no taking off just a lovely calm horse!  We walked her up the road and she was excellent and extremely chilled.

Next day riding - no sedalin and she got on her - again no overeaction whatsoever -calm and walked out on her own completely happy.  We've had Velvet for 5 years and she's always been "cold backed" - now she's completely different and very calm.......which Ellie feels must be down to the ARC.  

We've got one week of the programme left and then go onto the maintenance programme which Ian has recommended and plan to have her suspensory rescanned in January.

The ARC website has also been updated recently with a lot more experiences and comments from other users on there which is great to see.  They also updated their "shopping" page - which was good as I needed to get more leg gel.  I ordered on Monday (paid by Paypal) and it arrived 2 days later which I thought was pretty good considering it's Xmas.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 December 2012)

When you get to the maintance part - how long do they wear the unit for ?


----------



## KosmicArab (21 December 2012)

Don't know if the maintenance programme Ian suggestion for Velvet is just specific to the injury Velvet had, but it's along the lines of week 9 & 10 you have the ARC on daily as per the treatment programme (p1 ++p2++p3++p4++) and then intermittent weeks where you don't have it on at all.  I'm just going to put a wall planner up on our tack room wall with what Ian's suggested.


----------



## wench (21 December 2012)

Mine's arrived


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 December 2012)

For you or the horse first ?


----------



## wench (21 December 2012)

Me! I need it more than the horse ATM. Going to give it a go this eve!


----------



## loobylu (21 December 2012)

£450 inc vat? What's postage?
 Has anyone used it with success on a horse who rolls/lies down a lot? I'm a little concerned that the 4yo I'd consider using it on might mash both the leg and back pads. Obviously I'd bandage legs and pop a rug on top of back pad but wonder how crackable the units are?


----------



## KosmicArab (21 December 2012)

Our mare tends to lie down quite a lot (the ARC is on her hind leg) but it doesn't seemed to have caused a problem.  We put the leg straps on then reinforced with gaffa tape round the top and bottom leg straps, gaffa tape round the delivery unit and then padded and bandaged the leg.  Doesn't seem to have caused any problems.


----------



## loobylu (21 December 2012)

Thanks. Horse is question isn't bad, just a hairy and still a bit uncivilised.


----------



## Rebels (21 December 2012)

Going to start saving I think. Sounds amazing and own one with a nagging spavin ATM.


----------



## Gingerwitch (23 December 2012)

Well I spoke to Ian at about half ten on Friday.... and true to his word the unit arrived yesterday - ok I said I would pay for special delivery but its a Christmas prezzie to myself.

I wont be able to get the unit until tonight, as hubby is on his pre Christmas clay shoot - but after I was bowled over last night by a very excited friends bull terrier.... I cannot wait to get going.

It will be very interesting to see how my ankle recovers - bones now set but huge amount of ligament and muscle damage to the ankle.


----------



## dominobrown (23 December 2012)

Used one at Sharon Hunt's. She is currently using it on 2 horses with injured legs, and swears by it. Seemed to work, although I really can't say, but both horses are back in light work currently.


----------



## Diddleydoo (24 December 2012)

loobylu said:



			£450 inc vat? What's postage?
 Has anyone used it with success on a horse who rolls/lies down a lot? I'm a little concerned that the 4yo I'd consider using it on might mash both the leg and back pads. Obviously I'd bandage legs and pop a rug on top of back pad but wonder how crackable the units are?
		
Click to expand...

Mine was £15 standard delivery


----------



## Diddleydoo (24 December 2012)

wench said:



			Me! I need it more than the horse ATM. Going to give it a go this eve!
		
Click to expand...

Excellent that it arrived before Christmas.

So have you tried it yet?

What do you think?


----------



## Diddleydoo (24 December 2012)

KosmicArab said:



			Update - on week 7 of the programme now.

Our mare has always been "cold backed" ever since we've had her.  We've had her back checked various times and been told there's nothing wrong she's just "cold backed" so my daughter had always been careful when first getting on  her.

 Well Ellie got on Velvet........no broncking, no taking off just a lovely calm horse!  We walked her up the road and she was excellent and extremely chilled.

Next day riding - no sedalin and she got on her - again no overeaction whatsoever -calm and walked out on her own completely happy.  We've had Velvet for 5 years and she's always been "cold backed" - now she's completely different and very calm.......which Ellie feels must be down to the ARC.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask if you have / use the long back pad?

Mine didn't have it in because of the design problems so I have to wait for the rug to be ready.  Even though I've not used mine on my horse yet I'm really impatient for the rug to turn up because that's the bit I think will be most beneficial for her


----------



## KosmicArab (24 December 2012)

No we haven't tried the back pad - I know when I spoke to Ian he said it was in the final stages of redesign.  I think someone is testing it out for him at the moment.  We're just using the leg straps for the suspensory injury - but we've had Velvet for 5 years now and for all those years she's always been cold backed - now no reaction at all!  As the only change has been using the ARC for the last 7 weeks, we're convinced it's down to this.


----------



## wench (24 December 2012)

Well currently using mine on me. I do a lot of running, and strained a hamstring last week and lost out on two days of training (not good as I have a fitness test in jan)

Had an appointment with phys on Friday, and my unit arrived on Friday. Strain has now gone and back running at full speed. However I cannot say which one has fixed me as both start use at same time


----------



## smac (27 December 2012)

How does the machine differ to a Micro vet?


----------



## YasandCrystal (27 December 2012)

smac said:



			How does the machine differ to a Micro vet?
		
Click to expand...

It's the same technology but more expensive!


----------



## Jax007 (29 December 2012)

Hello all,

Its been a long time since I posted on H&H. A friend mentioned to me that there was a post on H&H regarding Arc Equine and as I have been using this for nearly a year I thought it might be worth while noting my experience.
I have an 8yr old Belgian WB who I compete BE/BS and now  possibly BD! Most definitely my horse of a lifetime, more importantly by best 4 legged friend. 

Back in October 2011 my horse managed to strike into his left fore (whilst turned out) and damaged his superficial flexor tendon. There was a small tear that could have laddered so we ended up with 3 months box rest! The tear fully repaired itself but then disaster struck..first week back in work and I found I had a bilaterally lame horse. The x-rays/scans highlighted navicular changes, coffin joint changes and possible ligament damage. I was devastated to say the least.

My first port of call was to who I consider one of the best farriers in Scotland, after one shoeing he managed to get my boy nearly sound. It was going to be a long road though to rebalance his feet. I was hopeful that this would be the key and that I could ignore the other nasties on X-Ray.
It was at this point that my sj coach Ernest Dillon  mentioned arc equine and so I contacted Ian Thirkell to discuss what AE could do for my boy. I also did my own research around microcurrents and after reading many case studies (not just equine) I went ebaytastic and managed to gather enough funds to purchase a unit.

I followed the program to the letter, the hoof growth alone was amazing and it gave my farrier so much to work with. After 4.5 months I had a sound horse back in normal shoes all be it not completely rebalanced at this stage. I continued to use the unit and work with my farrier, in this time we were back out competing BS the pinnacle being placed in the discovery final at Blair earlier this year. 

I then decided to turn my attention to an old coxic injury that my horse has/had. When I bought him as a 4 yr old his point of hip had been knocked off (something that can be quite common if a horse bangs into a door), it didnt effect his huge movement or scopey jump but he was weaker on his right side and did carry his tail slightly to the right. I had to regularly massage him to keep him spasm free and his tail as straight as possible. 
I used the AE unit with settings 1 & 2 and a leg pad on his fore ( it doesnt matter where the pad is placed, the microcurrents will target any area of trauma).
Combined with a set exercise regime and daily stretching program I now have a soft, supple, straight horse, no muscle spasm or back pain. Im an equine body worker and so was keen to see what the microcurrents could do, instead of bi-weekly massage to release the spasm it is now purely for maintenance purposes in line with the level of work we are doing. I always use the unit after a hard workout or competition. 

We are now back out competing BS Newcomers and working Elementary/Medium with the hope of going back to BE next year if the ground ever dries updont laugh . My horse flew his soundness work up last month with flying colours so lets hope 2013 is a better year!

For anyone who wants to learn more about micro currents look up the current of injury. My understanding is  that our bodies cells communicate with electrical signals, when we experience trauma these cells become damaged. The current then travels around these cells so we have an area of weakness. The AE unit emits a signal that kick starts the cell back to life, it sends a communication to the brain to say there is an area of damage and the body then tries to repair itself. 
Based on my reading and my horses potential issues I came up with the following (these are purely my own personal thoughts):

Microtherapy increases hoof growth so this could quicker address the medial lateral imbalance combined with short term specialist shoeing. 
Short term specialist shoes with a medial wedge - with the musculoskeletal structures in a horses legs/shoulders adapting to new foot balance the microtherapy along with massage and controlled exercise should ensure everything re-models correctly.
Increase in production of fibroblasts - possibly assist with the remodelling of the navicular bone. Esp if the degradation has partly been due to foot imbalance and concussive forces, 
Repair to damaged nocioceptive fibres therefore eliminating pain ( navicular bursa/DDFT),
Reduction of joint effusion (changes noted at the coffin joint on x-ray),
Repair of damaged cells (including quicker healing time with little if any scar tissue) both on new and old injuries (should strengthen the tendon injury replacing scar tissue with normal tissue, any damage to collateral ligaments because of foot imbalance again the healing process could be sped up and even scar tissue replaced with normal tissue).

Apologies for the essay! The above helped me to gain perspective as to what microcurrents can do.


----------



## Gingerwitch (30 December 2012)

I am charging the delivery unit but it does not matter if the unit is on or off both 2 and 3 led lights are flashing red?? am i doing something wrong ? i have been trying since 12 and getting worried that i am doing something stupid?


----------



## MrsMozart (30 December 2012)

Hm....

Anyone know if this might help my Grey Mare with very lame making sidebone (or 'something else' going on in that hoof)?


----------



## TPO (30 December 2012)

Would it help with frog growth?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mil1212 (30 December 2012)

Crimbowitch said:



			I am charging the delivery unit but it does not matter if the unit is on or off both 2 and 3 led lights are flashing red?? am i doing something wrong ? i have been trying since 12 and getting worried that i am doing something stupid?
		
Click to expand...

I thought the instructions said to leave unit on whilst charging, but I think leds 2 and 3 flash red when charging and 2 turns green when charged, isnt that in the manual?

I am now pinning my hopes on my machine fixing my boys torn achilles tendon, heres hoping


----------



## wench (30 December 2012)

It would be worth contacting Ian to see what he says. If your intending to turn away for a few months it could well worth be investing in


----------



## MrsMozart (30 December 2012)

Thank you W  Will speak to him


----------



## wench (30 December 2012)

I would still consider getting the TI done, for what it costs it could well help too


----------



## MrsMozart (30 December 2012)

Aye, it's on the list


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (30 December 2012)

Does anyone else find the electrodes rub on there horses legs, my mare seems to have little scabby bits. Im wondering if Im not using enough gel.


----------



## Jax007 (30 December 2012)

From my own personal reading my understanding is that when 'osteoclasts' are working faster than 'osteoblasts'  we often see boney degeneration which in turn can cause lameness (e.g. navicular disease). I believe that microcurrents can increase the production of osteoblasts (creation of new bone tissue) which helps the body in its natural remodelling process. 
I guess it depends if the sidebone is the cause of the lameness or as you say something else underlying. Either way the AE unit can't do any harm and if there are damaged cells then the AE microcurrent signals will target the area of trauma telling the body to repair itself.
Ian will be best placed to discuss in more detail. 

I believe in all case studies the microcurrents cause incredible hoof growth and i certianly saw this for myself. 
Patience is definitely key when using AE but it is so worth it.


----------



## idthirkell (30 December 2012)

Crimbowitch said:



			I am charging the delivery unit but it does not matter if the unit is on or off both 2 and 3 led lights are flashing red?? am i doing something wrong ? i have been trying since 12 and getting worried that i am doing something stupid?
		
Click to expand...

Hi. All explained in the User Manual, and on the reverse of the Delivery Unit.
During charging, with the unit switched on, LEDs 2 and 3 will be RED. The colours will initially be solid, but after 30 secs they then flash once every 2 secs. After just less than 2 hours  LED 2 will change to GREEN indicating that the unit is fully charged. If you have any problems, or questions, please email me at ian.thirkell@arcequine.com


----------



## idthirkell (30 December 2012)

Holidays_are_coming said:



			Does anyone else find the electrodes rub on there horses legs, my mare seems to have little scabby bits. Im wondering if Im not using enough gel.
		
Click to expand...

The rubbing that you are experiencing could have one of three causes. 
1. Not enough gel being used. 
2. The elasticated straps are too tight or 
3. The configuration of the carbon / rubber electrodes. The electrical connectivity for these is via a "tube" on the underside. These can cause a "raised" area on the surface of the electrode, which can in turn cause a "hot spot" and lead to the marks that you describe. This has been experienced with some sensitive human users, and on some horses ( usually TBs or light coloured horses). The Leg Pads have now been re-designed to eliminate this problem, and the working prototypes have proven to be very successful. The first of these pads are actually being delivered to me tomorrow ( 31st ). If you have experienced / are experiencing a problem with your current leg pads ( either human or horse use ), please email me at ian.thirkell@arcequine.com and I will forward a new type leg pad


----------



## Dottie (31 December 2012)

Thanks for your story Jax007. I definfinately would like to get one of these and it's great to hear from other people that have used it. Best of luck for 2013


----------



## scots (31 December 2012)

Does anywhere hire these? Can't afford one but thought may help with back /SI issue for horse


----------



## YasandCrystal (31 December 2012)

scots said:



			Does anywhere hire these? Can't afford one but thought may help with back /SI issue for horse
		
Click to expand...


Take a look at the Microvet - same tecnology but a fraction of the price 

http://www.microvet.co.uk/


----------



## scots (31 December 2012)

Ooh will have a look - ah they do micro doctor too - would that work the same as well as seen a second hand one for sale -


----------



## YasandCrystal (31 December 2012)

scots said:



			Ooh will have a look - ah they do micro doctor too - would that work the same as well as seen a second hand one for sale -
		
Click to expand...

have pm'd you


----------



## TPO (31 December 2012)

Could you PM me too please? I've been considering one for a long time now and have been doing lots of reading up on it. I ended up buying an equissage pad and hand unit to see us through box rest


----------



## TPO (31 December 2012)

but now I'm able to start work I'd really like to add one of these to the mix. I've not been able to find a difference between arcequine and micro doctor; is there one?

Ditto Scots that I'd like to see and possibly try one on the flesh before committing. Is there anyone that does demos and/or trials/hires?

Also, how long from commencing use do most people/ horses notice a difference? I appreciate its totally different to the likes of equissage but with it you can feel the difference immediately. I realise that it's comparing


----------



## TPO (31 December 2012)

two totally different bits of kit but it was the best example I could think of.

Apologies for all the posts; I'm useless on my phone!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (31 December 2012)

I started using mine and within a week I spotted a change in her behaviour (she became much calmer), I was back riding with no rearing and no sores in her mouth within 2 weeks. I've been doing every other week since and it's maintaining its effect. This is for hock/SI pain, I'm a very happy customer she is jumping the best I've felt for a very long time


----------



## Nic (31 December 2012)

Has anyone used it specifically for tying up?


----------



## coffeeandabagel (31 December 2012)

scots said:



			Does anywhere hire these? Can't afford one but thought may help with back /SI issue for horse
		
Click to expand...

I think I will buy one and  another delivery unit that I will rent to users on the yard.


----------



## Rebels (1 January 2013)

If you use the code through Kitty Kings website you get a 10% discount. As far as I can see the Micro vet uses a totally different current pattern to the Arc unit which is the progression from the original micro vet. The micro vet was retuned from the micro doctor to be more horse specific.


----------



## ellie_e (1 January 2013)

Does anybody use the 'Game ready' unit?


----------



## KosmicArab (2 January 2013)

Has anyone who's used the ARC had any "reactions" in the first week off from using it?  We're in week 9 - which Ian suggested should be a week off from the treatment. However we've noticed that the hind suspensory still seems a little swollen and daughter is convinced there's heat in the leg - which wasn't there all during the weeks that the ARC was on - so she's now worried things haven't worked as they should have and that our mare won't come sound 

I think we'll book in to have the leg ultra sound scanned as soon as possible.


----------



## eventing_2012 (2 January 2013)

Can they be used for maintenance/preventative?


----------



## KosmicArab (4 January 2013)

We've just completed the 8 week treatment course and are now on the maintenance programme.  As long as it goes to plan and our mare gets back into work then we will be using it ongoing as a preventative measure hopefully so the injury doesn't re-ocurr again.

Separately following on from my earlier post about a reaction to the first week off the ARC - I've emailed Ian who advised this initial reaction is quite common in a horse.........and sure enough a day later and the slight heat and swelling has disappeared.


----------



## Jax007 (4 January 2013)

eventing_2012 said:



			Can they be used for maintenance/preventative?
		
Click to expand...

Yep it certainly can.

I 'top up' using my unit for 1 week every 3 months. But if i do a hard schooling session then i would put the unit on that night. It helps to prevent muscle contraction. Should your horse 'tweak' itself then the body will start to repair damaged cells.

Horses tend to more contracted on one side (a bit like us they have a stronger side and a weaker side).  Ive found that by making sure i work equally between the left and right rein, stretch afterwards then use the AE unit when ive been overloading the muscles i now have a much straighter stronger horse. 
For me now massaging my horse is purely for maintenance rather than having to regularly release muscle contraction.


----------



## Gingerwitch (6 January 2013)

Ok then.... this is all about me and my leg and lig and tendon damage...unit arrived on Saturday 22nd December - I spoke to Ian on Christmas Eve - thanks Ian ! - I did not get to charge the units etc until Boxing Day and started to use the ARC on 4off prog 1 and 4off prog 2 we then had a blip and I did not use the unit for a few days... I started to re-use on the 3rd Jan - Ian had told me that due to the nature of my injuries it would not hurt to do a double treatment each day.

No idea what is going on but the past 2 days I have managed to walk of sorts without using a crutch and have almost made it up the staris - albiet on hands and feet.... this morning I walked down the staris ok step by step but its the first time since October I have not had to come down the stairs on my bum !

Now bearing in mind I have had the dreaded lurgie so my body has been focussing on getting rid of the shivers and shakes.... I really did not expect much healing - espeically as I have been too ill to attend physio - I have now missed 3 appointments.

Doing another double session today - and will call Ian for more instructions this week.... don't know what to say.

By the way the first few times I used the unit - the amount of bruising that suddenly seamed to come out was quite astounding and the ankle now looks like an ankle rather than a huge squidgey painful lump.... it all could be a co-incidence... i.e being laid up in bed for a week having complete rest? but what ever it is something has changed.


----------



## philamena (6 January 2013)

Gosh, certainly sounds like something good's going on there... Keep us updated!


----------



## KosmicArab (6 January 2013)

Wow!  It's great to read your about your expriences so far Crimbowitch.  We've got everything crossed that the ARC will bring my daughter's event horse back to fitness after "tweaking" her suspensory at Dauncey last September.  Ian has been excellent and has always responded to my many questions and emails (and there have been many!).  Obviously the mare can't tell us how she feels so it's really good to hear feedback from a human who can!

I so hope your recover continues and that you keep us updated.


----------



## Gingerwitch (6 January 2013)

The only other things I can add are...

First use I did feel a tingle for a few moments - nothing since but that could of been the sticky pads.

The sticky pads did get sore once or twice - but I had not put anthing on the pad before I attached it to my leg.... I then used a bit of spit for a few times and it is fine now.

The bruising has been quiet remarkable... I am shocked at how much has come out and whilst the band of bruising is getting smaller the centre where the horse stood on me is getting a deeper and deeper black.

I have noticed a definate improvement after using the unit twice in a 24 hour period for the last 3 days- but please seek Ian's advice on this for your horse.

Apart from that I have not really noticed the unit is on... but having broken an ankle before and currently going to private physio I have been given some excercies to do too. In the main flexing the foot down and up and taking weight on the bad leg and trying to rock on it.  I am also pretty determined to get moving and do do the excercies as much as possible..... but then again almost a full week of not doing anything due to the lergie could of helped.


----------



## KosmicArab (6 January 2013)

Apologies Gingerwitch - was replying to you and got your name wrong  I went straight up the yard and told my daughter about your experiences.  Please keep telling us how you find things.


----------



## Nic (6 January 2013)

Anyone have any experience using it for tying up?


----------



## idthirkell (6 January 2013)

At the "elite end" of sport ( International / Premiership  rugby ) an important use of the unit is for "recovery" post competition. Lactic acid is dispersed very rapidly. For the same reason any 3 Day Event riders, especially Francis Whittington, use the recovery programme after X country to ensure no stiffness at trot up the following day.


----------



## Nic (6 January 2013)

idthirkell said:



			At the "elite end" of sport ( International / Premiership  rugby ) an important use of the unit is for "recovery" post competition. Lactic acid is dispersed very rapidly. For the same reason any 3 Day Event riders, especially Francis Whittington, use the recovery programme after X country to ensure no stiffness at trot up the following day.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I appreciate that. I was wondering if anyone had used it specifically on a horse with a history of regularly tying up.


----------



## KosmicArab (6 January 2013)

Nic - I'd give Ian Thirkell a call or email him - he's been on this thread a few times.  I'm sure he'd be able to give you advice.  I'm no expert at all so may be completely wrong, but have always assumed that stress played a part in tying up (well it definitely did with our Welsh sectIion C), so going on the experiences we've noticed so far with our mare who had been remarkably chilled while on the ARC for the last 9 weeks (and also on box rest), then I would think it could help greatly- but like I say, I'm only going on experience with our pony and what I've seen with the ARC so far with our mare (who's usually extremely stressy after not being ridden for a week).

Throughout our experiences with the ARC I have been very impressed with Ian's helpfulness and his complete faith in the ARC.  I'm sure I was probably like the pony club mum from hell in the beginning asking so many questions and querying what we should do, and why this was happening, and what did this mean etc, but through out it all Ian has always been helpful and even called me a couple of times to check things were going ok.  It really would be worth your while giving him a call and asking his opinion.


----------



## KosmicArab (6 January 2013)

Sorry my reply was written before Ian's response.


----------



## Gingerwitch (6 January 2013)

KosmicArab said:



			Apologies Gingerwitch - was replying to you and got your name wrong  I went straight up the yard and told my daughter about your experiences.  Please keep telling us how you find things.
		
Click to expand...

It was probably my Christmas name - which was changed back today -but no worries anyways


----------



## Nic (6 January 2013)

Great thank you. I'm not in the position to be able to buy one at the moment but hopefully I'll be able to bother Ian by trying one soon!


----------



## seabsicuit2 (6 January 2013)

Is the back pad out yet? If I ordered the whole kit would I get the back pad and the leg unit? 
And just to confirm was it £450 for the whole kit?


----------



## ClassicG&T (6 January 2013)

What actually is it? 
Any good with damaged suspensories?


----------



## Jax007 (6 January 2013)

Hey christmas cracker, check out my earlier 'essay', think its page 14. Hopefully explains what arc equine is. Yes it can aid the repair of any damaged cells wherever they are in the body. Have a chat with ian thirkell, he has lots of case studies and is very helpful.


----------



## KosmicArab (6 January 2013)

Seabiscuit 2 -it's less than £450 and apparently if you go onto Kitty King's website you can get a code number to give you 10% off.

Christmas Cracker - I so hope so!  We've got it to hopefully help with a hind suspensory "tweak".  I'm calling it that because there's no tear - just "scar" tissue.


----------



## Saf (11 January 2013)

Would this work on a bursitus swelling?


----------



## PennyAli (23 January 2013)

Well after all the positive comments I have ordered one of these units, on 1st November my Andalusian had surgery at Newmarket to tidy up the frayed parts of her deep digital flexor tendon and had stem cells taken, on 6th December she went back to Newmarket for the stem cells to be injected and the scan showed no change, the scan shows a tear in the tendon, and I am hoping the two sides knit back together and fill, I have just ordered this unit and will keep you updated with its progress, I am also hoping it will help to calm her down as she is finding box rest very stressful, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Marydoll (6 February 2013)

Any updates on the horses using these units  ?


----------



## Marydoll (6 February 2013)

Bump


----------



## Fizz06 (6 February 2013)

Yes, my horse has worn the unit since his ligament surgery. Vet seems happy with the result so far and after spending weeks of walking him from the box, I have been given the all clear to get back on board this weekend! Cannot wait (slightly reluctant post as don't want to jinx it!!)


----------



## Marydoll (6 February 2013)

Fizz06 said:



			Yes, my horse has worn the unit since his ligament surgery. Vet seems happy with the result so far and after spending weeks of walking him from the box, I have been given the all clear to get back on board this weekend! Cannot wait (slightly reluctant post as don't want to jinx it!!)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks fizz06 did the vet think the healing was better/faster than normal  ?
Glad youre getting back onboard, good luck


----------



## KosmicArab (18 February 2013)

Well today has got to be the first time I've come away very happy from a trip to the vets with one of our horses. The ultra sound scan shows a great improvement in Velvet's hind suspensory ligament which I put down to using the ARC Equine Unit. A huge thank you to Ian Thirkell for all his help and support. Not only do I think it's contributed greatly to the leg improvement, but Velvet's cold back issues have completely gone! In my opinion, money well spent.


----------



## Diddleydoo (18 February 2013)

That is really good to hear.  Lets hope she goes from strength to strength now.

Good luck


----------



## Fizz06 (18 February 2013)

I've now lent mine to a livery to see if it helps her horse who we think might have a mild SI issue.


----------



## KosmicArab (18 February 2013)

We are so pleased.  We've gone from last Sept/Oct when it was suggested that she could be a brood mare to thoughts, hopes and plans that she will be back eventing this year (although probably towards the back end of the year once she's back up to fitness). To say our vets tend to err on the side of caution would be an understatement - but when we told him we'd been using the ARC and would continue to do so, he remarked "well I don't know what it does or how, but if it's working, keep doing it"


----------



## idthirkell (24 February 2013)

Message for Fiona W. Please contact me on ian.thirkell@arcequine.com regarding your question.


----------



## theredberri (2 March 2013)

Approximately 7 wks ago I contacted Ian Thirkhill of ArcEquine to discuss purchasing a microcurrent unit from him, after reading other peoples reviews. These units are "non-invasive" and now, having had first-hand experience of using them on a day-to-day basis, I find it very easy to use. It uses microcurrent technology to create sequences of electrical currents which mimic those that naturally occur in the body. This man is a fund of information and not just of equine origin! He is passionate and dedicated and truly honest. The ArcEquine unit itself in the last 7 weeks has become essential and I can no longer live without it! I use it on a wide variety of horses of different ages and stages of training, one is coming back into work following injury others are in steady work. Every single horse has improved without a doubt. One horse had very large splints that had not varied in size at all since they first became apparent 4yrs ago, didn't bother him but looked a bit unsightly, within one week they had halved in size and are now barely noticeable. Recovery time after work has been reduced, any swelling in legs reduces more quickly and they generally feel relaxed. It is a great way of pro actively helping to prevent soft tissue injuries. In the evening I use the unit on myself and have been so pleased with the results! Odd things like sleep patterns have changed so that now I actually get a full nights sleep and wake up feeling more energetic and ready for action! My sister strained her shoulder muscles and was in a lot of pain, she could barely move her neck, so she used the unit for the day and overnight and in the morning it was as if nothing had happened, she couldn't believe it. It has become so addictive we are now having to get more units so that more people in our family can use it on a regular basis! We were all very sceptical at first and now we all cannot live without it! (Let me add that this is not a paid endorsement, we really are that impressed)


----------



## TarrSteps (2 March 2013)

First, let me say, my personal experience has been very positive.  But I am curious if anyone has heard ANY less positive stories, either from the company or through the grapevine.  I don't mean disasters necessarily, but anything that has an effect has, at least theoretically, the ability for that affect to be positive or negative.  I do know of a few less than completely satisfactory experiences (which are not for me to share and they are not mine), all perfectly understandable but nonetheless, imperfect.  I am very leery of anything that is just completely without any negative press at all, as it makes me wonder what is not being said.

I don't want people to list their experiences, and other people's will not change/negate my own, I am just curious if anyone, anywhere, has experienced anything other than unbridled joy and, if so, why is that not info out there? It would NOT change my own experience, I just like to form my opinions from a balanced view.


----------



## idthirkell (3 March 2013)

I have been involved in the research, and anecdotal use, of micro-current technology since 2002.
As a result of that 10 years of experience, and following 2 years of design and development, ArcEquine, the system, was first available in January 2012. 
No real attempts were made to commercialise it, or advertise it's availability, though there have been a number of Editorials in a several different magazines. 
Units were given to many of the riders named on the website, and others, with a view to them "using them to destruction", so that we could identify any glitches. As a result of those riders experiences and results, word has spread "virally", and others have also purchased.
That policy has proven to be time well spent, and a number of problems identified. One of those, the Long Back Pad, has been discussed previously, and has now been totally remedied. A Long Back Pad, Surcingle and a new formulation of conductive / adhesive gel, is now supplied with every purchase.
There have been other problems identified with certain component parts.
The Delivery Unit. We made a mistake by using a micro USB port for recharging purposes. These were too easily dislodged when attempts were made to mistakenly introduce the male connector upside down. In some cases, this internal female connector had been inadequately soldered. A quality control problem which we have now identified, and remedied
In the next production run the female internal port will be a mini USB connector, and a modification made as to it's installation within the case.
The USB cable.Prior to despatch, all Delivery Units have been fully charged, and the unit, USB cable and AC adapter included in the case as a complete unit. After 1 or 2 further re-charges in use, a number of these cables have "broken down", causing a failure to recharge.
When informed of any such difficulties, component parts have always been replaced immediately, and without question
The electrode pads on the Leg Pads. These are made of carbon / rubber, and are permanently attached to the Pads. The electrical feed is by way of a tube on the underside of the surface of the electrode. A warning is given for the elasticated velcro straps not to be too tight. Despite this we have sometimes experienced 2 "problems".
1.  If the straps are too tight the raised area caused by the tube can cause a "hot spot", leading to the area becoming sensitive
2.   Some horses, as in some humans, are actually sensitive to the carbon / rubber itself
We have commissioned a scientist to formulate our own conductive and conductive / adhesive gel. This has now been delivered. It's contents totally comply with all veterinary and equine requirements and regulations.
The conductive / adhesive gel enables use of the Long Back Pad.
Both gels are so conductive that the existing Leg Pads, with their carbon / rubber electrodes, no longer cause hot spots, or sensitivity.
However, we are developing a different type of carbon / rubber electrode which will have no raised surfaces, whereby any chance of a hot spot developing will be totally negated.
There have never been any contra-indications other than those caused for the reasons above, never because of the currents used which are measured in millionths of an amp.
Inbuilt into the system is the facility,via a computer, to upgrade the Programmes to mirror the results of any successful clinical trials. This has already been done once in the last 12 months.
Apologies for the length of explanation. The question was quite properly asked and I would never consider giving other than a full and frank response / explanation.


----------



## WellyBaggins (3 March 2013)

My horse has just been diagnosed with Impar ligament strain, is this something the ARC can help with? Thank you


----------



## ttt (3 March 2013)

I first spoke to Ian Thirkell a few years ago and was very sceptical about this technology. I dont want to go into full details on here but will be happy to talk personally via PMs. I am in not connected with Ian Thirkell in any way, shape or form but would absolutely recommend this unit to anyone and have positive experiences from both horse and human.


----------



## KosmicArab (4 March 2013)

I first started this thread because I wanted to get feedback (good or bad) on the ARC.  Our event horse tweaked her suspensory last September and the outlook was not good.  Through my daughter mentioning something on Facebook we learned of the ARC from various people and I decided to look into it.

To be honest when a vet says your horse may only be a "hack" or "broodmare" when she's only 9 years old and had the potential to do well eventing, you will look at anything that might help get her back to fitness - and she's also a very much loved member of the family that we wanted to see back to her normal self.

I approached Ian who was extremely helpful, and what struck me was his complete faith in the ARC and what it could do.  Husband, myself and daughter were all extremely sceptical at the beginning and we have had a couple of issues with the delivery unit - but one phonecall/email to Ian and it's been resolved, and Ian made it clear from the start that the ARC is still being developed - I'm sure that as users, our feedback will be envaluable to getting it perfect going forward.

To be honest, Ian's committed belief in what the ARC could do swung us in the decision to buy one.  Plus he's more than happy that people are talking about it on a public forum and Facebook - which I think speaks volumes for his complete confidence the ARC will do what it says!

 Four months later a revised scan at the vets showed that the ligament had made a very good recover with lovely white fibre lines where there was a black hole before.

Obviously I've been keeping an eye on this thread.........we're now on page 18 and I can't remember seeing any negative comments - in fact it's been great to read all the positive comments especially from humans using it!


----------



## LynH (4 March 2013)

I have a horse who had a thrombosis in her jugular vein following six days on IV at a major vet hospital.  At it's peak it was the size of a football, needed five months of antibiotics caused considerable discomfort to the horse. It was decided not to remove the residual scarring surgically as there is a significant risk of nerve damage. On scanning the blood flow has now rerouted via smaller blood vessels which have enlarged over time but there is still a visible lump which can affect the horse's ability to comfortably work in a more advanced outline. 
Reading the ARC equine website my initial thought would be that this could be helped as it is soft tissue and I would be keen to reduce the scar tissue. 
My concerns are as Tarrsteps mentioned that there is no negative feedback and that I could potentially cause a bigger issue by using this without my vet's input. The lack of negative feedback does make me nervous, nothing is ever that good, someone somewhere must have had a problem and I just cannot get past the 'it's too good to be true' feeling. Secondly with a thrombosis if there is any possibility that the treatment could cause any of the thrombus to break away inside the vein then it could cause a potentially fatal blood clot. If the natural healing process is to reroute blood flow through smaller vessels then if I accelerate the healing process using the machine then an increase in blood flow through vessels not designed to take arterial flow could burst under increased pressure again causing significant problems. 
In this case I see the potential for a lot to go wrong and much as I would love a treatment which would remove the lump I think in the hands of general public without proper veterinary diagnostic tools there is the potential for something to go horribly wrong. 
Most people here have sought veterinary advice first but do people actual use it in place of vet treatment and in that case is it always 100% successful?


----------



## YasandCrystal (4 March 2013)

Well I have spoken briefly of my experience on here before. I have the Microdoctor which was the original microtherapy unit - trialled on humans and horses and still sold along with an equine counterpart Microvet.
I have some good and one piece of neutral feedback, no negative though. I suspect when one spends alot on a device one is looking for positive feedback also 

I do not have circa £400 to spend on a micro therapy unit so I did some research and the Microdoctor is exactly the same technology as the Arc, not as well presented and with less extras, but functional.

I used the Microdoctor on my mare's tendon incision site following her surgery last July twice daily. After the first use of 30 minutes the swelling just halved in size and remained gone - that was incredible to witness. I must stress that I followed my vet's rehab regime absolutely to the letter and my mare was rescanned (in Dec) and the vet was ecstatic that the tendon had lots of new regrowth. Now as I was so diligent with her rehab, it is hard to attribute the great healing to the use of the Microdoctor alone, however we both concurred that it likely assisted greatly.

My daughter had a repetitive strain injury in her wrist which caused her great discomfort and she was under the doctor for this. On a weekend visit I stuck the machine on her 4 times. She noticed an amazing improvement - so much so that I went on to buy her a neoprene wrist version of a micro current  unit.

My neutral feedback is that I have a shoulder strain/injury - it is really niggling and painful and I have tried the machine on that several times now and I have have found no benefit from it. 

Recently my veteran pony was slightly sore behind, this resulted in a hock swelling the size of a grapefruit. I was ready to call the vet the next day as the pony was almost immobile with it. My husband suggested to try the Microdoctor and I did for 30 minutes. By morning the hock was back to almost normal size. I put the unit on him again that morning and the following evening and he was sound and there was no sign of any swelling. My husband is quite a sceptic when it comes to gadgets and he was just amazed.

I would have no qualms on using this unit on any problem. It does not replace veterinary advice, but I do not believe it can cause any harm. It only mimics the body's vells own micro current signals afterall.


----------



## mtj (4 March 2013)

LynH said:



			I have a horse who had a thrombosis in her jugular vein following six days on IV at a major vet hospital.  At it's peak it was the size of a football, needed five months of antibiotics caused considerable discomfort to the horse. It was decided not to remove the residual scarring surgically as there is a significant risk of nerve damage. On scanning the blood flow has now rerouted via smaller blood vessels which have enlarged over time but there is still a visible lump which can affect the horse's ability to comfortably work in a more advanced outline. 
Reading the ARC equine website my initial thought would be that this could be helped as it is soft tissue and I would be keen to reduce the scar tissue. 
My concerns are as Tarrsteps mentioned that there is no negative feedback and that I could potentially cause a bigger issue by using this without my vet's input. The lack of negative feedback does make me nervous, nothing is ever that good, someone somewhere must have had a problem and I just cannot get past the 'it's too good to be true' feeling. Secondly with a thrombosis if there is any possibility that the treatment could cause any of the thrombus to break away inside the vein then it could cause a potentially fatal blood clot. If the natural healing process is to reroute blood flow through smaller vessels then if I accelerate the healing process using the machine then an increase in blood flow through vessels not designed to take arterial flow could burst under increased pressure again causing significant problems. 
In this case I see the potential for a lot to go wrong and much as I would love a treatment which would remove the lump I think in the hands of general public without proper veterinary diagnostic tools there is the potential for something to go horribly wrong. 
Most people here have sought veterinary advice first but do people actual use it in place of vet treatment and in that case is it always 100% successful?
		
Click to expand...

Whilst affording the unit isn't an issue, I am also concerned regarding the "cures everything" comments on this thread.  I would be using a unit to treat ringbone, and therefore to reduce swelling.  The last thing I would risk is an accelleration of calcification.

My impression is that the units sound great with soft tissue injuries, but I'm uncomfortable with the lack of clinical studies for osteoarthritis.


----------



## LynH (4 March 2013)

YasandCrystal - (sorry can't quote) if you have no qualms using it would you be happy to use it in my situation where accelerating the body's natural reaction could put too much pressure on vessels that are not yet ready or designed for arterial flow? Also would the risk of a blood clot not concern you when accelerated healing could possibly cause an overly large piece of the thrombus to break off? I've spoken to my doctor (ok not a vet) about treatment on te thrombosis and was told it's far too dangerous to try. Even surgery is dangerous for that reason. 
mtj - I'm glad you see my point, surely a machine I can use myself can't distinguish between good and bad acceleration of cell growth?


----------



## TPO (4 March 2013)

LynH said:



			YasandCrystal - (sorry can't quote) if you have no qualms using it would you be happy to use it in my situation where accelerating the body's natural reaction could put too much pressure on vessels that are not yet ready or designed for arterial flow? Also would the risk of a blood clot not concern you when accelerated healing could possibly cause an overly large piece of the thrombus to break off? I've spoken to my doctor (ok not a vet) about treatment on te thrombosis and was told it's far too dangerous to try. Even surgery is dangerous for that reason. 
mtj - I'm glad you see my point, surely a machine I can use myself can't distinguish between good and bad acceleration of cell growth?
		
Click to expand...

What does your vet say? ARe they aware of MCT/Arcequine? I tried to discuss it as an option with mine but they weren't aware of it and unable to have a conversation about it.

FWIW I'm of the same mind that surely it can't be "this" good with no side effects and possible risks. I'd just like to be aware of both sides to make an informed decision and hopefully not make my situation any worse.

I did start another thread asking for before/during/after scans and x-rays as everyone seems to be having such great successes and working with a vet but none have been available so far. I find this strange given how long this product has been out and how vets would be re-scanning/x-raying regardless of Ae use. I know Ian is working on a project and hopes to have scans from it available soon but what about the people who've already has successes and astounded vets etc?


----------



## digitalangel (4 March 2013)

i only had a cursory look at the website and this thread but looks like a TENS machine to me.


----------



## YasandCrystal (4 March 2013)

LynH said:



			YasandCrystal - (sorry can't quote) if you have no qualms using it would you be happy to use it in my situation where accelerating the body's natural reaction could put too much pressure on vessels that are not yet ready or designed for arterial flow? Also would the risk of a blood clot not concern you when accelerated healing could possibly cause an overly large piece of the thrombus to break off? I've spoken to my doctor (ok not a vet) about treatment on te thrombosis and was told it's far too dangerous to try. Even surgery is dangerous for that reason. 
mtj - I'm glad you see my point, surely a machine I can use myself can't distinguish between good and bad acceleration of cell growth?
		
Click to expand...

I agree - I had not considered your situation fully. In your situation I would listen to my vet. I would be happy to use Reiki in your situation, but not a therapy unit which can have contra-indications. I would not use it on a person with a pacemaker for example.

I am also undecided in the case of ringbone or any other arthritic condition as to whether the micro current could indeed speed up the calcification of bone or whether it only affects soft tissue.


----------



## KosmicArab (4 March 2013)

In our case, we didn't use the ARC instead of vet treatment - but alongside what our vet had advised.  I would guess that the majority of those  who have commented on here were  probably quite sceptical about what it could do when they first tried it - I know we certainly were.  My positive comments are because we've had a good outcome so far.  

Personally I would have thought each injury needs to be looked at individually (obviously discussing with your vet) before deciding whether to try using the ARC.


----------



## YasandCrystal (4 March 2013)

digitalangel said:



			i only had a cursory look at the website and this thread but looks like a TENS machine to me.
		
Click to expand...

It is very different from a TENS. It uses a different current and it is not a stimuli to combat pain, but to promote cell healing.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (4 March 2013)

Interesting point about osteo-arthritis - since if I could afford the unit thats what i would want to treat. Last thin I would want to happen would be for it to speed up!

Would like Ian's comments - so far I dont think it has been used for that, but for soft tissue injuries.


----------



## LynH (4 March 2013)

I haven't spoken to my vet as I would need to have evidence that it hasn't caused a fatal reaction on a thrombosis and not sure a vet would give me a guarantee. So far they opted not to operate because of the risk. I would suspect my vet would tell me not to do anything but I will ask. My point is that is not a stipulation of use that the vet should approve use and that's what concerns me. 
I had also understood it is not like a tens machine which I have used on myself for years. I am currently having electro neuro modulation on nerves around my lungs caused by a near fatal allergic reaction to prescription drugs (here lies my problem and nervousness about trying anything new or untested). The electro neuro modulation is different as it is directed at the nerve, you can feel it and know almost immediately if your pain has eased or not. My pain specialist hadn't heard of micro doctor and was opposed to me using it although I can use tens. 
More than anyone I would love a guaranteed fix for me and my horses but I'm painfully aware of what can go wrong.


----------



## digitalangel (4 March 2013)

hm im not convinced. would need more scientific explanation on how this worked and details about the software before i would consider it.


----------



## ecrozier (4 March 2013)

I've just bought one - in my case it is for an un diagnosable chronic problem, possibly in his shoulder, most likely soft tissue as no evidence of anything on bone scan. 
Anyway, we are at the point now where it is 'worth a go'! But if anyone wants more scientific details I can highly recommend speaking to Ian directly, he's been very helpful, and they are definitely not a TENS machine, my horse hates the TENS sensation but is fine with this unit.


----------



## YasandCrystal (4 March 2013)

I was sceptical and wondered why there have been no definitive reasearch papers/trials on it, but I am given to understand that this sort of testing runs into 100s of £1000's so understandable really. 
My daughter's consultant looked up the Micrdoctor and said he could understand how they work and assist healing.


----------



## TarrSteps (4 March 2013)

YasandCrystal said:



			I was sceptical and wondered why there have been no definitive reasearch papers/trials on it, but I am given to understand that this sort of testing runs into 100s of £1000's so understandable really. 
My daughter's consultant looked up the Micrdoctor and said he could understand how they work and assist healing.
		
Click to expand...

This it true of a lot of "alternative" therapies.  The sort of costs involved are beyond the scope of most inventors, small businesses etc. and, quite frankly, not in their interests, especially selling to the equestrian market.  As a rep for a herbal supplement company said to me once, why would they want to prove it works? That would open them up to all sorts of controls, competition from Big Pharma and the potential for their products to be controlled or banned for competition. Much more sensible, from their view, to make no medical promises, only implications, and let people choose for themselves.

To the question of using for a thrombosis, this:
http://www.ehow.co.uk/info_8559934_microcurrent-contraindications.html while hardly a good scientific source, does discuss more of the pros and cons than any of the dedicated sites I've seen.


Again, this is NOT to be negative.  I have tried an Arc Equine and, with only a brief experience, would be inclined to feel positively.  If I had the money, I might even consider purchasing one.  I'm not even a hard skeptic, I am merely curious and, in the interest of fairness, I like to see all sides.  I start to get anxious when people tell me there is only one side because I have never seen that truthfully to be the case. (See LynH's comments above - who thinks about getting a potentially fatal or debilitating condition from everyday Antibiotics?? But uncommon is not the same thing as unheard of.) I will also say other sites I've looked at and people I've talked to have been similarly positive but also unforthcoming about ANY negatives to do with the therapy.  Ian has, in fact, been very forthcoming.


----------



## LynH (4 March 2013)

Tarrsteps - thanks for the link. I couldn't see any contraindications on the ARC Equine or Microdoctor websites so it is good to see that my thoughts re the thrombosis were on the right line. 

Does the information that comes with the Arc Equine include these contraindications?


----------



## rowy (5 March 2013)

Does anyone know if u can use it as a preventative? My vet said my horse is sound but to be careful because of his shape he will be predisposed to suspensory desmitis and now I am worried :s


----------



## idthirkell (5 March 2013)

Micro-current technology is not a panacea. I do not make claims for what it "can do", but I do give examples of what I have witnessed over the last 11 years of research and anecdotal use. 
As is stated on my website, I first started from a point of total scepticism ( I come from a first career where scepticism becomes a way of life!). Also stated very firmly, especially in the User Manual, is that this technology is in no way a substitute for your existing Veterinary policy and practice, merely an "add-on" to it. Your first port of call MUST always be to your Vet!
ArcEquine has been available (though very little advertised) for a year. That time has principally been used to discover, and rectify, the initial glitches. During that time word has spread "virally".
I am currently in the process of compiling a database of all of those who have purchased, or been given/loaned a unit to date, and this will be used to circularise them to get their feed back, whether that be good, bad or indifferent. I will also be asking for copies, where they exist, of any supporting scans / photographs.
The Vets in my local Equine Practice totally support this technology. They have witnessed the results on many occasions.
All feedback, as above, will be made available to another Vet ( a sceptical but open minded Vet), who will use it as a start point in a Literature Review, and paper, as it relates to bone, tendons/ligaments and wounds.
I am in the process of obtaining before and after scans of a specific case study, will show them, together with the factual story, on the website, and will alert this thread when those are available for view


----------



## LynH (5 March 2013)

Hi Ian. Please can you confirm if it should or should not be used on a thrombosis and if there are any contraindications like with the Microdoctor?


----------



## Marydoll (15 March 2013)

Got my unit a couple of weeks ago but having been really busy so just started using it, and am now fully committed to following a daily regime .
My 8yo mare has severe collaterall ligament desmitis, some days she looks ok other days struggles on a circle, ive gotten this as a last ditch attempt at trying to get a  horse who is at least sound enough to hack and mabe do some low level dressage, so starts our journey.


----------



## Angelbones (15 March 2013)

Marydoll said:



			Got my unit a couple of weeks ago but having been really busy so just started using it, and am now fully committed to following a daily regime .
My 8yo mare has severe collaterall ligament desmitis, some days she looks ok other days struggles on a circle, ive gotten this as a last ditch attempt at trying to get a  horse who is at least sound enough to hack and mabe do some low level dressage, so starts our journey.
		
Click to expand...

Marydoll I'd be fascinated to hear how you get along with it - my horse has exactly the same condition as yours and I was reading this thread to see if the Arc would help him.  Please keep us updated. Thanks and best of luck


----------



## Marydoll (16 March 2013)

Thanks Angelbones, will do. After a few months im going to have her feet x rayed again to see if its made any difference to the areas of luminosity where the ligament inserts into the bone which showed up as a bright white ring  on the x ray.


----------



## Angelbones (20 March 2013)

I've received my unit today, watched the dvd and strapped it onto one pony for the next 6 hours.  

My question to those of you who may know is how far can the control unit 'speak' to the delivery unit? I've attached the controller to the stable bars whilst the pony is stabled but if she were to be turned out I presume she'd have to be within a certain distance from the controller?

I can see that I'm going to have to buy an extra control unit and delivery unit so I can do two horses at once to make it practical around my yard hours, so I do hope it works!

The other question I have in case you guys know is about selecting programmes. My first horse has SI issues, undetermined hing limb lameness on near hind and also has bilateral collateral ligament damage to fores. These are not new injuries, in fact his insurance has expired on both claims, and he's been rested, treated accordingly and brought back into work to see how he is getting along. He's relatively sound (a bit stiff, short on the nh) but bute makes no difference. I presume I use P1 and P2 for the 6 hours a day along side his current work regime rather than starting back at box rest as if he was newly injured?

The second pony has back pain, most likely from saddle issues it seems (a very long story  ) but it otherwise 100% sound. I'm working with a physio for her, and she also has icing, stretching and trophic stimulator sessions daily. Again I'm thinking P1 and P2 for the 6hrs / day whilst undergoing all the other stuff and her current work regime as she hasn't suffered a 'trauma' so to speak.  Does this sound right to you?

I'm not very good on the phone but will call the company (hate hate hate doing that!) or email but thought I'd pick your brains first.

Any help gratefully received, thank you peeps


----------



## TarrSteps (20 March 2013)

Re programs, I think you need to speak to Ian. My understanding is that choosing to appropriate sequences is an important part of the process so go with exciter advice. 

Re the controller. . .do you mean the little box you use to select the programs? That doesn't even have to stay on after you use it to select, unless you need to monitor where you are in the sequence. 

Or the delivery unit the electrodes plug into? That bit stays plugged in so on the horse. . .


----------



## Angelbones (20 March 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			Re programs, I think you need to speak to Ian. My understanding is that choosing to appropriate sequences is an important part of the process so go with exciter advice. 

Re the controller. . .do you mean the little box you use to select the programs? That doesn't even have to stay on after you use it to select, unless you need to monitor where you are in the sequence. 

Or the delivery unit the electrodes plug into? That bit stays plugged in so on the horse. . .
		
Click to expand...

Wow TarrSteps, thanks for speedy reply!  Re the controller, yes I mean the program selector handset - does it really not have to be left switched on after setting?! I had no idea...do I need to go back and read the manual again   I had just assumed it was sending a signal to the delivery unit attached to the horse for the duration of the session...am I making myself look even more stupid with every word?! 

I will call Ian and get some program advice...after a stiff drink and some rescue remedy.


----------



## Diddleydoo (20 March 2013)

Angelbones said:



			- does it really not have to be left switched on after setting?!
		
Click to expand...

Really .  Once you have started the program of your choice you can switch it of a put it away safely.

The delivery unit gets the whole program in one go.  So once it is running you only need the control unti on if you need/want to watch it count down.


----------



## mil1212 (20 March 2013)

Angelbones said:



			Wow TarrSteps, thanks for speedy reply!  Re the controller, yes I mean the program selector handset - does it really not have to be left switched on after setting?! I had no idea...do I need to go back and read the manual again   I had just assumed it was sending a signal to the delivery unit attached to the horse for the duration of the session...am I making myself look even more stupid with every word?! 

I will call Ian and get some program advice...after a stiff drink and some rescue remedy.
		
Click to expand...

once it has infa red sent the programm you can indeed turn it off and put it away!
Email Ian, he'll tell you what sequence of programs to run  He has left his email address somewhere in this thread


----------



## TamaraS (21 March 2013)

I have used the ArcEquine for all sorts of aches and injuries for my family and my horses. I have now used it for a very severe rash on a mare and am extremely impressed by the result. She came up in a fairly bad rash at the end of January and we carried on working her as normal, wasing her occasionally in hibi scrub. But when we worked her they became very hot and raised, so I turned her out for three weeks. When I got her in they were not much better so I tried a prescription only bacterial fungal shampoo. That was a disaster and the hives were more aggressive and spread more, running in to each other.
At this point I wondered if it was first triggered by alfalfa, so stopped feeding that. Two days later the vet tried giving steroids. Two days later the rash was not much better. I finally thought that ARc Equine was my only way forward. (I had been putting it off as she is a WHP and I did not want to clip her leg in patches to make the contacts work. But by now the hives had completely ruined her coat!!)
Within 24 hours there was a noticeable difference and after 3 days I was happy to ride her again. At 5 days my daughter accidentally fed her some alfalfa! The hives came up again, but not so severely, and using the ArcEquine several times a day quickly brought the lumps down. They are pretty well gone after 10 days from first use.


----------



## coffeeandabagel (27 March 2013)

Until I can afford the Arceuqine I have got a micro doctor from ebay and am using on my golfers arm for the first time as we speak. If it works then there is more evidence to get an arc unit when funds allow.


----------



## LegOn (12 June 2013)

I wanted to bring this thread up again because it was great to read it & it helped in deciding to buy the Arc Equine & I'm glad I did. 

For anyone considering it - its totally worth the money! 

My veteran is 19 this year & while he is really active & fit, competing riding club level & generally enjoying life, he never worked in a outline or used the correct muscles in his way of going.  He was a riding school horse his life & I bought him when he was 15 as my first horse! He had alot of muscle wastage behind his withers, from going upside down all his life! 

Anyway, over the last 4 years, in conjunction with lots of help with lessons & a fabulous Osteopath, he started to learn how to go correctly & he was looking the best he ever had. 

But as he started to get more consistent, he developed a mystery lameness that was like a hop in the near shoulder, only when ridden. I was gutted but I knew it was probably because of years of muscle wastage & a restriction or degeneration has developed over the years.  I got the vet to work him up & he diagnosed him barely 1/5th lame on hard ground on a tight circle but said that due to his age etc, he wasnt overly worried, to continue to work him & offered him anti-inflammatory/painkillers to keep him ridden & fit but I wanted to find the cause! 

He had nerves blocks done but nothing showed up. The vet was honest with me that he didnt think he would ever come 100% sound.  I had the Osteo work on him intensively for 2 weeks including getting bute in order to help with the treatment (on advice of the vet) & while it improved somewhat, it just wasnt gone  

I was gutted cause he has so much life in him & despite this mystery hop - he was in great form & really willing to work!  

Anyway, I read about the Arc system & contacted them to ask if they thought it could help & I got a firm yes! They were fantastic to deal with, on email for all my questions, worries & panicking!! Great support! 

We were given custom programmes to work through & he got 3 weeks off to start & then some rehab work under saddle.  We used the unit twice a day if we could (sometimes just once) and he went from being a small bit underweight to putting on more weight & shining out of his skin & also turned into a very talkative fella which was odd for him! And was beaming & happy to work.  After about 10 weeks of using the unit, he came sound!! 

I cannot recommend it enough - for the sake of a few hundred quid, I have a horse now with many more happy ridden years ahead of him, without the need for bute or medication! That itself is priceless to me anyway! 

The Osteo is really impressed with the changes in him, she even feels that his muscle wastage is starting to improve & I can only see it improving more with more work & being able to use himself properly now with no restriction holding him back!


----------



## philamena (12 June 2013)

How interesting, I've been wondering how people have been getting on. I'm sitting here with mine on me at the moment!! 

I bought a unit a month ago with the aim of using it on the horse and myself. It's a long story, but the horse had hurt her back having a massive 'get the saddle off!' broncing tantrum after I'd fallen, and as a result of the ensuing back pain / trauma her gastric ulcers also came back. I've been using it on her overnight to encourage relaxation and healing both for the back soreness (which has also been treated by the osteo and seen by the vet) and in the hope that the relaxation and healing promotion would also help the ulcers (alongside the usual omeprazole and antepsin treatment). 

To be honest, as there were also other treatments at play it's not possible to state as fact to what degree the Arc has helped each of these things, but I do know that her symptomatic improvement on the ulcers front, which had been pretty slow on just the drugs, certainly appeared to accelerate after we started using it. We'll continue to use it through her return to work after a long lay off to ease any muscle soreness and to keep her as relaxed and as pain free as possible as we wean her off the GG. I will also use it as first port of call whenever I think she may have some pain, as it now seems clear that pain (and pain-related stress) is a big trigger for her for ulcers and obvs we don't want her having NSAIDs.
The other thing is that a scar she has always had on her leg with a lump of scar tissue underneath it (and which has been sore when you prod it because of the scar tissue over the bony bit) has significantly shrunk in that the scar tissue's flattened and the visible scar is shrinking. 

I've been using it on myself because in the above-mentioned fall I broke my shoulder. I didn't buy it until about 12 weeks after the break, so not really the immediate treatment they'd recommend...  I've been using it to help with the physio - as in the physio is trying to "unseize" the shoulder and restoring range of movement can be a pretty bloody sore process! Again, not having gone through this exact process without the Arc it's impossible to say scientifically exactly what impact it's had on that process but I can safely say that it: definitely makes you feel more physically relaxed; while it's on it removes my usual lower back pain (which I always get niggling away from over arching);  I also do not get my recurrent sciatic pain down my leg (which is usually brought on by sitting / driving for long periods) while I wear it; and after the physio has worked on my shoulder the muscles and tendons etc are usually pretty sore but as I am in the habit of putting the Arc on immediately after physio I've noticed that I'll feel the ache / tenderness kicking in mid afternoon and will think 'ooh where's that come from' and will check the time and see that the unit has recently finished its cycle, so I think it's good at removing the 'new' pain from the muscle soreness following physio. It has also reduced the scar tissue underneath the operation scar, so much so that physio who'd previously castigated me for not massaging it enough to break down the tissue, last week told me I'd obviously been doing a good job on it (er, haven't massaged it once). 

So, so far (for humans) I'd conclude that while it hasn't 'loosened' the shoulder movement (it's tendons and ligaments that are in spasm rather than muscles so maybe that's to be expected) nor has it made the shoulder pain-free, it does help the muscles to recover more quickly from the massage / trigger point release work as part of physio and it eases the general soreness following physio, and it's doing a great job of reducing scar tissue. It also works well on general pain caused by muscle tightness, or 'new' muscle pain, and seems to do a great job on the sciatica. 

So while it's not a magic cure-all (and doesn't claim to be) I think it's going to continue to be really useful, particularly because I don't want to use painkillers for the horse and because I have recurrent aches which it seems to ease. 

I'll keep using it, and keep watching the results, and report back when we learn any more!


----------



## LegOn (13 June 2013)

The only thing I can say philamena is keep using it!! 

I felt it took a while to 'build up' to being effective - if you know what I mean! Plus stay in contact with Arc, I found it fantastic to be able to give them progress reports and then Ian would recommend the programmes to use & for how long. 

My horse has a secondary issue aswell which it seems to be helping with aswell which is a bonus. For the last few years, he had some pretty severe bouts of lymphangitis, to which there was a no cause, no cure diagnoses.  He always came out of them sound but the leg that was affected was left looking & feeling 'thick' due the strain & pressure the tissue was put under after getting the lypmhangitis repeatedly. 

Now the leg is looking less thick and really looks like a matching pair for the other leg! I am really hoping that the repair to the tissue will help with either preventing the lymphangitis from returning or at least lessen the severity of it if he does get it again. Plus I know I have something now that can help him if he does get it again! 

Honestly - best money I ever spent!!!


----------



## cundlegreen (13 June 2013)

I've got two horses here that I could really do with this machine for. Went onto the website last night, and they aren't supplying them ATM. Anybody prepared to rent one to me until I can source one?? Or give names of other suppliers ( chances are minimal, I know)


----------



## LegOn (13 June 2013)

cundlegreen said:



			I've got two horses here that I could really do with this machine for. Went onto the website last night, and they aren't supplying them ATM. Anybody prepared to rent one to me until I can source one?? Or give names of other suppliers ( chances are minimal, I know)
		
Click to expand...

Email them!! They wont be out of supply for long - I think they are due in stuff next week (I only know cause I'm waiting on leg gel  )  but email them & they are very helpful so will let you know & get it out to you as soon as they can!


----------



## cundlegreen (13 June 2013)

Did that straightaway, no reply yet. Hope its not too long.


----------



## philamena (13 June 2013)

LegOn said:



			The only thing I can say philamena is keep using it!! 

I felt it took a while to 'build up' to being effective - if you know what I mean! Plus stay in contact with Arc, I found it fantastic to be able to give them progress reports and then Ian would recommend the programmes to use & for how long. 

My horse has a secondary issue aswell which it seems to be helping with aswell which is a bonus. For the last few years, he had some pretty severe bouts of lymphangitis, to which there was a no cause, no cure diagnoses.  He always came out of them sound but the leg that was affected was left looking & feeling 'thick' due the strain & pressure the tissue was put under after getting the lypmhangitis repeatedly. 

Now the leg is looking less thick and really looks like a matching pair for the other leg! I am really hoping that the repair to the tissue will help with either preventing the lymphangitis from returning or at least lessen the severity of it if he does get it again. Plus I know I have something now that can help him if he does get it again! 

Honestly - best money I ever spent!!!
		
Click to expand...


Thanks LegOn, I didnt mean for it to sound like Im not happy with it, I am &#61514; And Ians been very helpful. I just know that when I was considering investing I wanted as much detail as poss on what effects people had seen and where theyd felt it was effective etc, so am kind of updating as I go along. Actually youve reminded me, Id told Ian Id update after 3 weeks or so, so Ill drop him an email.


----------



## Marydoll (13 June 2013)

My tb horse written off for eventing with collaterall ligament damage has been wearing hers overnight for a while now, she was a right diva, would charge around the field bucking and leaping almost daily, diving and twisting on her dodgy feet, she invariably came in lame every night, i was at the end of my tether with her as i hoped to at least get a hacking horse i used to watch her and cry . She has had a year off and is coming back into work at the end of June, hopefully she'll stay sound enough to be a pleasure horse. She was still obviously lame 9 months into her rest period and tbh it didnt look good.
She is now only about 1/10 lame on a tight circle on hard ground, has stopped flying up and down the field like a maniac and trying to wind up the others, all since using the arc unit. It appears to have settled her head and helped with the time off as her lameness was at one time 4/10 and 3/10 on both front feet.
The lameness  has decreased since using the arc unit, but the buzzy, whizzy behaviour has completely stopped. For me its been a good piece of kit and im so glad i got it when i did.


----------



## philamena (13 June 2013)

That's really interesting Marydoll. I know they're using it in humans who've suffered trauma and that it has effects on mental well being, so that's really interesting. How long have you been using it and how long before you began to see the behaviour change? Not for any reason other than that I'm interested!


----------



## Marydoll (13 June 2013)

I started using it , i think mid March, she is turned out every day from light till dark and stabled overnight. Ive used the reducing inflammation settings then the regeneration settings which im still using at the moment. I started to see the change in her behaviour within a day or 2 and the lameness was a more gradual change. I cant express the huge difference in her behaviour, the galloping around the field used to make me want to weep as i knew her ligaments were very inflammed and the joint integrity comprimised because of it, so i knew that behaviour was doing more damage. I was given the go ahead by my vet to re start ridden work a few weeks ago but ibe chosen to give her the full year off .
I'll start out gradually building up ridden time to short hacks in walk and hope to build hacking time up over the summer gradually introducing trot and canter, im in no rush and will take a good few months to do this, i will continue to use my arc machine on her at maintainance level. Im also going to have her feet x rayed again at some point to see what, if any further changes have taken place.


----------



## Mickyjoe (20 June 2013)

I'd really love to hear any more updates from people. 
I bought an Arc Equine unit in April for an event horse that was out of work for 2 years with a check ligament injury that just wasn't seeming to heal up. 

After about two months of using the unit, I don't really see a huge amount of difference, although I guess a scan will only tell for sure. I had him scanned a week or two before buying the unit and the vet said to work on cautiously with him. So he is in work, albeit gentle, but the swelling of the check ligament injury goes up and down, particularly if he has been standing in doing nothing. 

To be fair, when he has been in overnight and wearing the unit (which is pretty much every night), the swelling is always at its smallest, but I just wish I was seeing a more definite improvement at this point. 

Anyone else got any updates?


----------



## ecrozier (20 June 2013)

Like Philamena above, I've changed a couple of things at the same time (moved yards, more turnout, took shoes off) but at Christmas I had a horse with a distinct shortness of stride on right fore when lunged left, and very grumpy/unwilling to move forward, would stress in stable, weave even standing on yard, crib at any available opportunity... I was hacking in back protector and if weather anything less than calm, draw reins, as he had taken to dropping shoulder and spinning. He had prior to that done 3 months box rest and 3 months field rest, but we never actually knew what was wrong. 

Yesterday we were messing around with canter half pass and 1/4 piris, after he had waited quietly on yard for me to finish chatting, having been in all day with just a stall chain across door. I then took his saddle off and hacked him round the canter track bareback to cool off. I wouldn't have even entertained the idea 6 months ago of sitting on him bareback, he would have freaked. 

So I don't know if its the Arc, the yard move, just that he is happier generally for some reason, but something worked, I have got my old horse back!

 I've just started using it on my older boy now as Roo has done his recommended 6 week intensive programme and now has it once a month and travelling to/from lessons/comps or after a canter work session.  Older boy has a touch of arthritis so I am hoping will help him too.


----------



## andreo (21 June 2013)

Hi can I ask how all those using the Arc get on securing it in place overnight. I put gamgee over my unit and stable bandage , but a few times he has pulled at bandages ( think because he gets hot) then gets the unit off . Any pics would be good. I am thinking of getting the PE leg wraps to use instead to put over the unit


----------



## kerilli (21 June 2013)

andreo said:



			Hi can I ask how all those using the Arc get on securing it in place overnight. I put gamgee over my unit and stable bandage , but a few times he has pulled at bandages ( think because he gets hot) then gets the unit off . Any pics would be good. I am thinking of getting the PE leg wraps to use instead to put over the unit
		
Click to expand...

Do you have the new connection pads, or the older style ones? Because it's probably worth mentioning this to Ian if you have the older style ones, and seeing what he says.


----------



## Marydoll (21 June 2013)

andreo said:



			Hi can I ask how all those using the Arc get on securing it in place overnight. I put gamgee over my unit and stable bandage , but a few times he has pulled at bandages ( think because he gets hot) then gets the unit off . Any pics would be good. I am thinking of getting the PE leg wraps to use instead to put over the unit
		
Click to expand...

I hild mine in place with a premiere equine leg wrap, the cotton wrap is fitted into the neoprene wrap which gastens with velcro, its never moved and this horse lies down in her stable


----------



## andreo (21 June 2013)

Kerrili I think it's the older one but the connections are fine it's just horse who removes it if doesn't fancy he bandages on 

Marydoll that's what I was thinking about doing, is your stable wrap fixed to the neoprene or just put on top


----------



## fairyclare (21 June 2013)

I have bought at ARC equine unit this morning, can't wait to get it and start using it on my old girl.

I did see a post a few days ago about the shop being offline, it is now back online for anyone who needs anything!


----------



## MileyMouse (21 June 2013)

I've just ordered one of these this morning after waiting for the shop to come back online! looking forward to trying it on my two accident prone ponies


----------



## Rach_W (21 June 2013)

I've ordered mine too for my mare's cruciate ligament injury. Hoping it works wonders and can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## TarrSteps (21 June 2013)

Just to horses taking it off, I used the device on myself - positive review btw - and found it occasionally very uncomfortable. This seems to be a relatively rare experience but I know I'm not the only person to have it. I persevered in the knowledge that it wasn't killing me but if I'd been a horse I would have taken it off asap!!  

I would say again, I'm quite pro but would urge anyone using the product to do some independent reading on microcurrent technology before slapping it on their horse.


----------



## Marydoll (21 June 2013)

If its not fitted right having used mct on myself, its like being stung by wasps  not pleasent, use the gel and make sure all the green lights are flashing .
I use the full legwrap liner and outer, never had an issue other than her stamping when the connection wasnt right, i altered it and she was fine


----------



## TarrSteps (21 June 2013)

Tbh, I had the stinging no matter what I did. It almost always happened through the initial cycle and then intermittently throughout. It wasn't the unit because it didn't do it to everyone and I know other people who've had the same experience. 

Again, not a reason not to try it, just a heads up. I find threads on therapies like this tend to be 'all good' or 'all bad' but nothing is like that. Better to know the potential risks as well as the possible rewards.


----------



## KosmicArab (21 June 2013)

Sadly we've not had a good outcome with our mare. We used the ARC and until about a month ago everything was looking good.  The latest scan showed that the fibres in her hind suspensory had grown back and were looking good, so my daughter started to gradually increase her work.  Then about 3 weeks ago she began to feel that something wasn't right and then Velvet went completely lame again in trot.  We started the ARC course from the beginning again, but by this week she still wasn't sound, but as there was no heat or inflamation we couldn't understand what was wrong.  We took her back to Oli Crowe at Bushy who confirmed with a scan and an xray that there was more damage to the top of the suspensory but it was quite deep, hence no heat or swelling.

Operations of any kind would not be an option in his opinion, so we have taken the decision to retire her and put her into foal.  If we are lucky, then in 18 months time Oli feels there is a chance she could be ok but realistically we know that she'll never return to eventing at the level she was.  She's a fantastic mare with a lovely nature and will always be a part of our family, but it's so heartbreaking for my daughter who brought her on from a green 4 year old to complete a couple of CIC*'s last year.  My daughter always hoped Velvet would be her "Badminton Horse" - sadly that's not to be, but you never know, she may become the mum of a future Badminton horse.

I do feel the ARC helped and it definitely cured a couple of other issues - but maybe there was a weakness there that it couldn't fix.  Anyway, I would say to all those using it - keep doing so, I do think it's an excellent piece of equipment.


----------



## ecrozier (21 June 2013)

I have one horse who doesn't fiddle with it at all so I stitched a small pocket onto the inside of a thermatex leg wrap, and his just slides into there and stays put fine, older boy fiddles with leg wraps so I have to bandage his on, I find tucking the delivery unit between the two layers of the bandage padding where they overlap, then bandaging over the top, seemed to work better than having the delivery unit simply between the wrap and bandage, if that makes sense?


----------



## longdog (21 June 2013)

Has anyone used it for a bone problem? Specifically hairline fracture of the hock.


----------



## nevis (22 June 2013)

I've not used it on a bone problem with a horse but with Ian's advice I had a great outcome on myself.

I fractured both ends of the fibula and found out about the ARC whilst bedbound and ordered one.

I had the unit on the good leg whilst in plaster and then on to the healing leg once the cast was off. The cast was removed after 3 1/2 weeks following in cast x rays and the Consultant pronounced me 3 months ahead of schedule in the healing process.  I did a lot of positive nutritional work also to speed up the healing (self employed no time to be in bed!) but am convinced this helped.

I was really impressed...


----------



## longdog (22 June 2013)

nevis said:



			I've not used it on a bone problem with a horse but with Ian's advice I had a great outcome on myself.

I fractured both ends of the fibula and found out about the ARC whilst bedbound and ordered one.

I had the unit on the good leg whilst in plaster and then on to the healing leg once the cast was off. The cast was removed after 3 1/2 weeks following in cast x rays and the Consultant pronounced me 3 months ahead of schedule in the healing process.  I did a lot of positive nutritional work also to speed up the healing (self employed no time to be in bed!) but am convinced this helped.

I was really impressed... 

Click to expand...

Interesting - particularly about the nutrition - I will investigate further!


----------



## LegOn (25 June 2013)

In terms of securing it - I've had no issues, horse doesnt seem to have an issue with it at all! Despite getting a few scabs from the unit, he doesnt seem bothered to have it on.  

I put some gamgee around the delivery unit & then I have a short bandage which I have cut to go for 3 wraps around the leg & then I cover the whole lot in a Premier Equine stable boot.  Stays secure all night! 

I know someone who is putting an eventing boot on over it & when that crib stuff that stops from them getting it off!! 

I think the most important thing I learnt from Ian was - patience & time! I gave it more time that I thought it would take & then was more patient with the rehab that I would normally be.  Took everything at snails pace & I think its paid off in the long run


----------



## LegOn (27 June 2013)

Shop is back open again for anyone who is looking for it! 

Seems like there is a new style leg pad aswell!


----------



## philamena (30 June 2013)

KosmicArab said:



			Sadly we've not had a good outcome with our mare. We used the ARC and until about a month ago everything was looking good.  The latest scan showed that the fibres in her hind suspensory had grown back and were looking good, so my daughter started to gradually increase her work.  Then about 3 weeks ago she began to feel that something wasn't right and then Velvet went completely lame again in trot.  We started the ARC course from the beginning again, but by this week she still wasn't sound, but as there was no heat or inflamation we couldn't understand what was wrong.  We took her back to Oli Crowe at Bushy who confirmed with a scan and an xray that there was more damage to the top of the suspensory but it was quite deep, hence no heat or swelling.

Operations of any kind would not be an option in his opinion, so we have taken the decision to retire her and put her into foal.  If we are lucky, then in 18 months time Oli feels there is a chance she could be ok but realistically we know that she'll never return to eventing at the level she was.  She's a fantastic mare with a lovely nature and will always be a part of our family, but it's so heartbreaking for my daughter who brought her on from a green 4 year old to complete a couple of CIC*'s last year.  My daughter always hoped Velvet would be her "Badminton Horse" - sadly that's not to be, but you never know, she may become the mum of a future Badminton horse.

I do feel the ARC helped and it definitely cured a couple of other issues - but maybe there was a weakness there that it couldn't fix.  Anyway, I would say to all those using it - keep doing so, I do think it's an excellent piece of equipment.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear about Velvet, that must be gutting. I hope she has a lovely baby


----------



## KosmicArab (3 July 2013)

It has been very upsetting - but we've got to look at the positive.  At least she's still with us and you never know, may be in 2 years time she will be ok to return to lower level competitions.  In a way it was nice that her last outing at BE was also her best result, so her career ended on a good note.  Now we're looking forward to visiting West Kington Stud this weekend to hopefully meet with her future husband


----------



## christine48 (3 July 2013)

Hi, I had a good result on myself. Out of interest has anyone recieved the rug yet? I know they were trialling one and they were going to be forwarded on, but that was nearly a year ago now.


----------



## LegOn (10 July 2013)

christine48 said:



			Hi, I had a good result on myself. Out of interest has anyone recieved the rug yet? I know they were trialling one and they were going to be forwarded on, but that was nearly a year ago now.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean the back pad? Yeah I bought the whole kit that came with the back pad but was advised not to use it cause its a pain & doesnt stay in place! So I used the leg pads instead. 

Has anyone else experienced the scabbing/lumps from the old style legs pads with the carbon & the stitching? Have you been sent the new leg pads with the sticky snap-on electrodes - have you tried them since & have you gotten a reaction?? 

My horse took a reaction to the unit and his legs are scabbed/marked but it did resolve the original lameness issue I bought it for! But dont want to go using the new leg pads if its just going to do the same to his legs


----------



## philamena (10 July 2013)

I got scabby / sore / inflamed reaction to the old style leg pads - on horse and myself. It made the skin pretty sensitive to be honest and was quite sore and itchy. I haven't tried the new ones - may contact Ian to ask him to send one as I don't want to put the old ones back on really.


----------



## christine48 (10 July 2013)

LegOn said:



			Do you mean the back pad? Yeah I bought the whole kit that came with the back pad but was advised not to use it cause its a pain & doesnt stay in place! So I used the leg pads instead. 

Has anyone else experienced the scabbing/lumps from the old style legs pads with the carbon & the stitching? Have you been sent the new leg pads with the sticky snap-on electrodes - have you tried them since & have you gotten a reaction?? 

My horse took a reaction to the unit and his legs are scabbed/marked but it did resolve the original lameness issue I bought it for! But dont want to go using the new leg pads if its just going to do the same to his legs 

Click to expand...

When we bought ours he said the back pad was going to be replaced with a rug which Francis Whittington was trialling and it was going to be sent on as it was included in the price.
Would be interested in the new leg pads as both myself and the horse had a reaction- the itching drove me mad and I scratched myself raw!!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (10 July 2013)

New leg pads are fab, for us with no gel and the sticky pads, on horses the just the press studs need gel under them as they are much flatter they do not rub at all.


----------



## Fuzzypuff (22 July 2013)

Has anyone used the unit to help with healing a fracture?


----------



## BeckyD (23 October 2013)

I have just ordered an ARC Equine and am hoping it will help my horse's DDFT matching pair of injuries heal better than they are currently.  We don't quite know how he did them other than landing heavily after a misjudged jump at a BE100 event.  He has two extremely small dark circles - one in each foreleg in the same place above the fetlock.  6 weeks' box rest hasn't led to any improvement in the scans, so fingers crossed this will help.  I will update after our next scans in 6 weeks' time.


----------



## BeckyD (14 November 2013)

Just a quick update:  Bill has now been wearing the arc for a few weeks and we are now on the healing programme.  He feels really well and is stepping out happily in walk.  He also is tolerating the Arc really well and I've had no problems either establishing a connection, or with any scabby bits like some people have got.  I'm using the gel pads with the "legs" conductive liquid and all seems to be going well.  Next scan is December so fingers crossed we will see an improvement (although there is a chance that Bill's legs have always been like this, and that it's only because of the scan that we've found them - you'd certainly not know from feeling his legs/looking/lameness now, which all came right incredibly quickly).

Thankully I got it £75 cheaper as my friend is an agent - if anyone else is going to buy one please don't pay the full asking price advertised on the Arc Equine website, but do put in my friend's agent code and it gets you £75 off.  Her agent code is: AE5002


----------



## ESH (14 November 2013)

BeckyD said:



			Thankully I got it £75 cheaper as my friend is an agent - if anyone else is going to buy one please don't pay the full asking price advertised on the Arc Equine website, but do put in my friend's agent code and it gets you £75 off.  Her agent code is: AE5002
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for mentioning that Becky!

I very rarely come on the forum these days, but would just like to say that I became an Arc Equine agent, having used the unit for over a year on 4 horses, all with different issues, and on myself and the results I have witnessed are very impressive. I'm about to write up a case history of a mare with back issues that was almost unrideable, with thermal imaging scans of before and after 7 weeks use of the Arc Equine unit. 

I have also been using it on myself pre and post operation for a hip impingement and 2 weeks post surgery and I'm about 4 weeks ahead of where I should be on my rehab program.


----------



## jenni999 (26 November 2013)

Does anyone hire these units out? Even with the discount code, they're still £450 which is an awful lot :-(


----------



## YasandCrystal (26 November 2013)

jenni999 said:



			Does anyone hire these units out? Even with the discount code, they're still £450 which is an awful lot :-(
		
Click to expand...

You can always buy the cheaper Microvet - it's the same technology just not as fancily packaged and only £165


----------



## Yellow_Ducky (10 April 2015)

Hey All, I have brought this thread back to life after 2 years to see if anyone else has more feed back on using the Arc Equine unit? I am considering renting one and wanted to see the reviews first!

thanks in advance guys


----------



## Moon Dancer (20 June 2015)

I would also be interested


----------



## Peanot (6 July 2015)

I have recently bought one, the AE2 and my horse is in to the 3rd phase so in total has had it on for 4 weeks. He was lame with a splint for about a month before I bought one. He went sound in the 2nd week of using the AE unit but has also had the odd days of slight lameness too. I did the 2 weeks rehab of walk in hand and I've been riding for 1 week following the rehab programme. We will be on 30 mins walking tomorrow. I was advised not to trot him up myself (if he wants to trot of his own accord, he can) so I am like a hawkeye every opportunity when he's in the field (out for 21hrs at the minute) but I haven't seen him trot for a couple of days, the last couple of times, he was sound, but it's been intermittent so I'm anxious! One big difference I have noticed is that he is so much calmer in the field, walks off up the field, whereas he used to buck, bronk, and fart galloping up the field and yard owner has told me that he's seen him standing perfectly calm then next minute, he's high on his hind legs or galloping down the field! But not since he's been wearing the AE unit which is very positive as the field is where he was a little accident prone. 
So I'm anxious and waiting to see if he stays sound when we are scheduled to start the trotting in 1 weeks time. Ian did advise to carry on with the rehab programme of walking in hand when he had his 'off' days, but it was strange as  it was always in the evening when he seemed off, then looked good in the mornings! I've got everything crossed that it will work.  
It would be nice to know if it's worked on splints before?  Thanks for reading. I will update again when I have good news which will hopefully be soon, here's hoping.


----------



## lori ann (3 August 2015)

Great this thread has come back to life I have read it all with interest. We are currently using one on our five year old with Proximal Suspensory Desmitis and trying the conservative rehab route before anything else. He would not box rest well so made him a small turnout paddock for night and in during day which is when we use the unit.
Differences noticed on Phase 1 . Lies down a lot more in stable. A lot thirstier after treatment. Started stretching after treatment. Hooves have grown quicker calling the farrier out early ! 
We start phase two soon this will be harder walking a lively horse in hand.
Will keep posting for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Peanot (4 August 2015)

lori ann said:



			Great this thread has come back to life I have read it all with interest. We are currently using one on our five year old with Proximal Suspensory Desmitis and trying the conservative rehab route before anything else. He would not box rest well so made him a small turnout paddock for night and in during day which is when we use the unit.
Differences noticed on Phase 1 . Lies down a lot more in stable. A lot thirstier after treatment. Started stretching after treatment. Hooves have grown quicker calling the farrier out early ! 
We start phase two soon this will be harder walking a lively horse in hand.
Will keep posting for anyone who is interested.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I too noticed that my horse was lying down a lot and chilled in the field. This also helped when I was walking him, he was such a good boy, chilled and walked out lovely. My friend has it on her horse at the minute and he too has chilled right out as he was sometimes very grumpy. He has an old injury to the annular ligament but hoping that the AE will sort him too. 
I am on my first week of canter work and hopefully we will get to the end of the rehab together. Good luck


----------



## charlie76 (4 August 2015)

Thought I'd add my experience. My horse was diagnosed with a check ligament injury last Friday and although not lame , he had a huge hard swelling. I decided to give the arc a go as I thought it would be good to see what happens in a new injury from the start. Anyway. I have used it every day for a week, after two days there was a definite decrease in the swelling. After one week , he has the smallest bump one side, he is totally sound. I'm still following the vets instructors of course but I am truly stunned at the speed the swelling reduced.
The other bonus is, he is totally chilled on box rest , even in on his own which is unheard of! He doesn't make a sound when the while yard gets turned out around him.


----------



## JLav (4 August 2015)

I've just started to use the Arc on my horse who had a dorsal wall resection to remove a Keratoma from his foot last week. Glad to hear that it might speed up growth of new horn though his feet grow at a rate of knots anyway.
Anyone wanting to follow his progress can do so through his Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Boston-Deluxe/554642297927094 where I will be posting pics every few days as the foot recovers. 
He is the Clydie cross dressage horse who was on the front cover of Horse and Hound a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Stace (25 September 2015)

Hi
As anyone used one following very invasive surgery please.


----------



## Red-1 (26 September 2015)

Thought I would reply to this thread as I used it to decide weather to buy or not. 

Jay man has not been lame, but was not quite right from time to time, and then be fine... so I rested him then when that was not sufficient I took him to the vet. He was sound there, but after flexion, blocks, scan and Xray could be diagnosed as having a small strain to his suspensory. 

I read the stuff on here, and decided that as I did not even strap the Arcequine onto his poorly leg it could not hurt. I spoke with Ian who was great, and convinced me to use it myself too. 

TBH I would never have bought the ArcEquine for myself, but whatever Jay Man needs he gets, so it arrived. I have no idea if it is helping him really or not, as he never was lame, and is on walk only. He has had his second scan thugh after 4 weeks, 3 of which were with the ArcEquine, and the vet was pleased.

For me I can say more. I have had a back injury since 2012 that has been stopping me doing much stuff. I have lost fitness and gained weight. I have tried for the past 12 months to get a grip of this (as I gave up work and the pain has been manageable). I have gained some back, but it was very slow work.

I have now had 6 weeks on the Arcequine, and have lost half a stone in weight, and have been able to up my exercise hugely. My energy levels are up. This was within less than a week of using the Arcequine.

My husband has also used it, and his knee is improved (already been operated on), and he also seems to have more energy.


----------



## Stace (28 September 2015)

Thank you, seems like its worth investing in.

Glad to read your feeling better


----------



## brbc (2 March 2017)

Hi All, 

Sorry to bring this post up from way way back. 

But just wanting to know if the unit still has good reviews, I've been looking at one for my girls PSD recovery. Just seeing if there is any recent reviews 

Thank you


----------



## Tangaroo (3 March 2017)

Im using one for my boy with PSD and dont think its made much difference to his legs but hes definitely happier in himself when he has it on. My mother used it for her broken arm last year and it definitely helped


----------



## brbc (4 March 2017)

Thanks Tangaroo, how long has your boy had it on for now? Hope you don't mind me asking but what route did you go down for his PSD?


----------



## noname (5 March 2017)

I've recently bought one and tried it on a couple of horses and myself. It either doesn't make much difference or is broken. Arc equine were really unhelpful but it's gone back for testing. Will see what happens...!


----------



## Tangaroo (5 March 2017)

My boy wore it for the 6 week program and then hes been turned away for over a year. He back in and wearing it again for 6 weeks before i try and get on him again.  Im not hopeful to be honest but he wasnt a candidate for surgery so it was his only option


----------



## sassyv (7 May 2018)

People who have used the arc equine on themselves where have you worn it?


----------

